# Vasco si ritira da rockstar



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2011)

Effettivamente ha fatto bene. All'ultimo concerto non c'ero, ma sembra che abbia fatto anche un po' pena. 
Io mi sento di dirgli solo grazie per averci regalato delle canzoni memorabili. Grazie per quel concerto di San Siro 2003, forse il più bello spettacolo a cui ho assistito nella mia vita. Grazie per le emozioni che mi prendono ogni volta che ascolto le parole e la musica di Sally, di Vita Spericolata, di Ogni Volta, di Canzone, di Stupido Hotel, di Vivere, di Albachiara, di Jenny è Pazza, della Nostra Relazione, di Non so più cosa fare, di Ridere di te, di C'è chi dice No, degli Spari Sopra, di Stupendo, di...potrei continuare all'infinito..

"Ogni volta che avrò voglia di parlarti, di vederti, di toccarti, di sentirti ancora...Dentro una canzone..
E' stato splendido"

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Effettivamente ha fatto bene. All'ultimo concerto non c'ero, ma sembra che abbia fatto anche un po' pena.
> Io mi sento di dirgli solo grazie per averci regalato delle canzoni memorabili. Grazie per quel concerto di San Siro 2003, forse il più bello spettacolo a cui ho assistito nella mia vita. Grazie per le emozioni che mi prendono ogni volta che ascolto le parole e la musica di Sally, di Vita Spericolata, di Ogni Volta, di Canzone, di Stupido Hotel, di Vivere, di Albachiara, di Jenny è Pazza, della Nostra Relazione, di Non so più cosa fare, di Ridere di te, di C'è chi dice No, degli Spari Sopra, di Stupendo, di...potrei continuare all'infinito..
> 
> "Ogni volta che avrò voglia di parlarti, di vederti, di toccarti, di sentirti ancora...Dentro una canzone..
> ...


 Grande Vasco! :up:


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Effettivamente ha fatto bene. All'ultimo concerto non c'ero, ma tra i presenti (alcuni fans molto più sfegatati di me) sembra *che abbia fatto anche un po' pena. *
> Io mi sento di dirgli solo grazie per averci regalato delle canzoni memorabili. Grazie per quel concerto di San Siro 2003, forse il più bello spettacolo a cui ho assistito nella mia vita. Grazie per le emozioni che mi prendono ogni volta che ascolto le parole e la musica di Sally, di Vita Spericolata, di Ogni Volta, di Canzone, di Stupido Hotel, di Vivere, di Albachiara, di Jenny è Pazza, della Nostra Relazione, di Non so più cosa fare, di Ridere di te, di C'è chi dice No, degli Spari Sopra, di Stupendo, di...potrei continuare all'infinito..
> 
> "Ogni volta che avrò voglia di parlarti, di vederti, di toccarti, di sentirti ancora...Dentro una canzone..
> ...


non avrei creduto che saresti arrivato ad ammetterlo; deve essere pesantino per te
immagino però che non concorderai con morgan che dice che artisticamente lui è morto a 27 anni


----------



## Kid (27 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Effettivamente ha fatto bene. All'ultimo concerto non c'ero, ma sembra che abbia fatto anche un po' pena.
> Io mi sento di dirgli solo grazie per averci regalato delle canzoni memorabili. Grazie per quel concerto di San Siro 2003, forse il più bello spettacolo a cui ho assistito nella mia vita. Grazie per le emozioni che mi prendono ogni volta che ascolto le parole e la musica di Sally, di Vita Spericolata, di Ogni Volta, di Canzone, di Stupido Hotel, di Vivere, di Albachiara, di Jenny è Pazza, della Nostra Relazione, di Non so più cosa fare, di Ridere di te, di C'è chi dice No, degli Spari Sopra, di Stupendo, di...potrei continuare all'infinito..
> 
> "Ogni volta che avrò voglia di parlarti, di vederti, di toccarti, di sentirti ancora...Dentro una canzone..
> ...


Le mie orecchie ringraziano. Sentitamente.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non avrei creduto che saresti arrivato ad ammetterlo; deve essere pesantino per te
> immagino però che non concorderai con morgan che dice che artisticamente lui è morto a 27 anni


Morgan non sa neanche di cosa parla, visto che a 27 anni Vasco non aveva scritto neppure Albachiara.

Buscopann

PS. Non è pesantino..Le canzoni restano eterne e sicuramente ne scriverà delle altre (spero migliori di quelle degli ultimi 2 album però eh?). Sono gli anni che passano..questo è pesante...tutto il resto è vita 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Morgan non sa neanche di cosa parla, visto che a 27 anni Vasco non aveva scritto neppure Albachiara.
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> ...


 dillo a me:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2011)

Certo che se faccio i confronti con i veri rocker... 

ps per me Morgan ha ragione, Albachiara è del '79...


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2011)

Vasco è forse il miglior cantautore italiano vivente, per il mio gusto. 
Ha un talento innato e una sensibilità, toccanti. E' un bambino stralunato che ci ha regalato momenti di poesia molto alta. E' rimasto sempre lo stesso a mio parere, anzi forse come persona è migliorato negli anni.
E quindi se si ritira dalla scene è una scelta sua personale, ma sono contenta che voglia ancora scrivere canzoni.
Non credo che abbia perso la verve e l'ispirazione. Io ultimamente, ascolto all'infinito "Il mondo che vorrei" (2008)... mi incanta. L'avevo sottovalutata come canzone. La musica e il testo sono molto belli, e non credo abbia tanto da invidiare alle sue canzoni degli esordi. Che, comunque, amo follemente .

Mi ritengo fortunata per aver potuto conoscere la sua musica. Nel mio piccolo, cerco di farla apprezzare anche ai miei amici stranieri; perchè credo che Vasco meriti lo stesso affetto di una Pausini o un Ramazzotti (che amo meno ).

Spero, gli auguro che questa "nuova vita" sarà creativa ed emozionante almeno la metà di come lo è stata finora :singleeye:.

ari


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2011)

*Tanto per fare un esempio*

classe 1947...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daQtPYrFvJE&feature=related


----------



## Sole (27 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Effettivamente ha fatto bene. All'ultimo concerto non c'ero, ma sembra che abbia fatto anche un po' pena.


Un mio amico c'è andato e lui, fan sfegatato, ha detto che è stato pessimo.

Io non ho mai apprezzato Vasco, proprio non l'ho mai sopportato. Come musicista e come personaggio. Ma alcune delle sue canzoni sono storia della musica italiana, quindi... rispetto.


----------



## Sole (27 Giugno 2011)

Ecco... però... però... credo che non lo perdonerò mai per aver letteralmente violentato Creep dei Radiohead. Questa poteva risparmiarsela.

Ecco... rispetto... ma fino a un certo punto!


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che se faccio i confronti con i veri rocker...
> 
> ps per me Morgan ha ragione, Albachiara è del '79...


Morgan è un ignorante...basta fare un po' di conti.

60 anni (età di Vasco)- 32...mmmm...28 anni. toh...l'ha scritta a 28 anni ed è una delle primissime canzoni che ha inciso.. a 27 anni ha pubblicato il primo album (ma cosa vuoi che sia una canzone). a 28 il secondo (..non siamo mica gli americani), che contiene appunto Albachiara.
Sindrome da Berlusconismo..le persone non si documentano...quindi chi l'ha sparata ha ragione.

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco... però... però... credo che non lo perdonerò mai per aver letteralmente violentato Creep dei Radiohead. Questa poteva risparmiarsela.
> 
> Ecco... rispetto... ma fino a un certo punto!



Ci sono tante cose che non gli perdono. Quella passa quasi in secondo piano.

Ormai negli ultimi 20 anni i suoi testi erano diventati, nella migliore delle ipotesi un nonsense, nel peggiore un'accozzaglia di "eeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhh, nanananaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ooooooooooohhhhhh".

:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che se faccio i confronti con i veri rocker...
> 
> ps per me Morgan ha ragione, Albachiara è del '79...


E' TUTTA la musica che e' morta dagli anni '80 in poi...

Amen...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Un mio amico c'è andato e lui, fan sfegatato, ha detto che è stato pessimo.
> 
> Io non ho mai apprezzato Vasco, proprio non l'ho mai sopportato. Come musicista e come personaggio. Ma alcune delle sue canzoni sono storia della musica italiana, quindi... rispetto.


Come uomo non è mai stato un esempio e non lo è tuttora. Era un cazzaro...ed è rikmasto tale con qualche anno in più.
D'altra parte non credo che Baudelaire, Van Gogh, Dalì, Caravaggio, Modigliani (devo continuare?) fossero degli esempi da seguire..

Bisogna valutare l'artista senza pregiudizi. Rispetto i gusti di tutti, ma chi lo critica spesso non sa neanche di cosa parla perché non l'ha mai ascoltato, se non con grande disattenzione e in maniera pregiudiziale.
Ha scritto tante boiate, ma i testi di alcune sue canzoni dovrebbero trovare posto sulle antologie moderne delle scuole superiori, al posto di tante mediocri poesie che ancora oggi ti fanno studiare. e la stessa cosa si può dire di tantissimi altri testi scritti da diversi cantautori..solo che ora stiamo parlando di lui

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ci sono tante cose che non gli perdono. Quella passa quasi in secondo piano.
> 
> Ormai negli ultimi 20 anni i suoi testi erano diventati, nella migliore delle ipotesi un nonsense, nel peggiore un'accozzaglia di "eeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhh, nanananaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ooooooooooohhhhhh".
> 
> :rotfl:


ti dò ragione per gli ultimi 2 album e la sua produzione degli ultimi 7-8 anni. Per il resto vedo che hai ascoltato molto meno album come Stupido Hotel e Buoni e Cattivi (meravigliosi entrambi) 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' TUTTA la musica che e' morta dagli anni '80 in poi...
> 
> Amen...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Si, si...e non esistono più le mezze stagioni..e si stava meglio quando si stava peggio...e non vinciamo più la guerra...

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ti dò ragione per gli ultimi 2 album e la sua produzione degli ultimi 7-8 anni. Per il resto vedo che hai ascoltato molto meno album come Stupido Hotel e Buoni e Cattivi (meravigliosi entrambi)
> 
> Buscopann



Non me ne volere, non l'ho mai amato è vero, gli riconosco però il merito di aver scritto alcuni dei migliori pezzi italiani (non che ci voglia molto eh...), però è un genere molto tamarro... troppo tamarro per me!


----------



## Sterminator (28 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si, si...e non esistono più le mezze stagioni..e si stava meglio quando si stava peggio...e non vinciamo più la guerra...
> 
> Buscopann


E' un dato di fatto ormai perche' molto studiato dai sociologi visto che il deboscio si e' esteso in tutta la societa' e non solo quindi al mondo della canzone.

L'edonismo Reaganiano ha sfasciato tutto e qui in Italy il nano lo ha egregiamente inculcato con i suoi programmi di merda proprio dagli anni '80...

AUGH!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Come uomo non è mai stato un esempio e non lo è tuttora. Era un cazzaro...ed è rikmasto tale con qualche anno in più.
> D'altra parte non credo che Baudelaire, *Van Gogh, Dalì, Caravaggio, Modigliani* (devo continuare?) fossero degli esempi da seguire..
> 
> Bisogna valutare l'artista senza pregiudizi. Rispetto i gusti di tutti, ma chi lo critica spesso non sa neanche di cosa parla perché non l'ha mai ascoltato, se non con grande disattenzione e in maniera pregiudiziale.
> ...


 ma per favore, non facciamo accozzaglie.
se vuoi fare l'esempio di vite discutibili (che poi ci sono talmente tante differenze sostanziali da uno all'altro .....) ti bastino i cazzari  contemporanei del rock


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma per favore, non facciamo accozzaglie.
> se vuoi fare l'esempio di vite discutibili (che poi ci sono talmente tante differenze sostanziali da uno all'altro .....) ti bastino i cazzari  contemporanei del rock



Mi tocca pure quotare la buona Minerva oggi! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma per favore, non facciamo accozzaglie.
> se vuoi fare l'esempio di vite discutibili (che poi ci sono talmente tante differenze sostanziali da uno all'altro .....) ti bastino i cazzari  contemporanei del rock


Che poi la creativita' di Vasco dipendeva dalla droga...

da quando se so' bruciati tutti i neuroni e' diventato na' chiavica e mo' se ritira...

ma per favore...i miti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2011)

*buscopann*

ti ricorderai un musicista simpatico che mi pare tu conoscessi personalmente : aveva il nick vampiro.
bene, lui scrisse che vasco rossi era stata la sua più grande delusione perché gli era sembrato completamente perso e rimbambito.
e credo proprio che lui fosse 
1 tutto meno che un moralista
2 uno che di musica non s'intendesse


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma per favore, non facciamo accozzaglie.
> se vuoi fare l'esempio di vite discutibili (che poi ci sono talmente tante differenze sostanziali da uno all'altro .....) ti bastino i cazzari contemporanei del rock


I cantanti sono i poeti della nostra epoca. I fotografi i pittori del nostro tempo. 
Cambia il mondo, le tecnologie e i modi di esprimersi si plasmano alle evoluzioni del tempo.
Dante era qualcosa di fortemente paragonabile alle rock star di oggi.
Certo...che poi sia più facile scrivere una canzone che comporre una poesia nessuno lo discute. Però le tecnologie hanno cambiato il mondo in tante cose. Gli architetti romani erano immensamente più bravi di Renzo Piano. Solo che oggi l'architettura è diventata un'arte. Allora era un lavoro come un altro.

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I cantanti sono i poeti della nostra epoca. I fotografi i pittori del nostro tempo.
> Cambia il mondo, le tecnologie e i modi di esprimersi si plasmano alle evoluzioni del tempo.
> Dante era qualcosa di fortemente paragonabile alle rock star di oggi.
> Certo...che poi sia più facile scrivere una canzone che comporre una poesia nessuno lo discute. Però le tecnologie hanno cambiato il mondo in tante cose. Gli architetti romani erano immensamente più bravi di Renzo Piano. Solo che oggi l'architettura è diventata un'arte. Allora era un lavoro come un altro.
> ...


Concordo in parte.

La musica è arte e fare buona musica è arte. I cantautori sono poeti.

Tutte cose più o meno sconosciute a Vasco! :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I cantanti sono i poeti della nostra epoca.* I fotografi i pittori del nostro tempo. *
> Cambia il mondo, le tecnologie e i modi di esprimersi si plasmano alle evoluzioni del tempo.
> Dante era qualcosa di fortemente paragonabile alle rock star di oggi.
> Certo...che poi sia più facile scrivere una canzone che comporre una poesia nessuno lo discute. Però le tecnologie hanno cambiato il mondo in tante cose. Gli architetti romani erano immensamente più bravi di Renzo Piano. Solo che oggi l'architettura è diventata un'arte. Allora era un lavoro come un altro.
> ...


sono ben lontana da pensare questo...facendolo da tanto tempo .
la nostra epoca è quella che viviamo e le forme d'arte vanno viste in funzione di questo.
a prescindere dall'accostamento azzardatissimo è sciocco cercare sempre inesistenti legami con quello che rappresentava l'espressione di un momento storico ben lontano da noi.
caravaggio oggi non potrebbe esistere.punto


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti ricorderai un musicista simpatico che mi pare tu conoscessi personalmente : aveva il nick vampiro.
> bene, lui scrisse che vasco rossi era stata la sua più grande delusione perché gli era sembrato completamente perso e rimbambito.
> e credo proprio che lui fosse
> 1 tutto meno che un moralista
> 2 uno che di musica non s'intendesse


A lui l'aveva deluso come persona. Non era deluso dalla sua musica. In ogni caso Vampiro era un musicista di un altro pianeta, probabilmente anche più bravo di tanti che vediamo calcare i palchi in tv e ai concerti. La sua musica non è certamente il rock o il pop italiano. Lui amava il jazz, il blues e genere che forse noi non conosciamo neppure.

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A lui l'aveva deluso come persona. Non era deluso dalla sua musica. In ogni caso Vampiro era un musicista di un altro pianeta, probabilmente anche più bravo di tanti che vediamo calcare i palchi in tv e ai concerti. La sua musica non è certamente il rock o il pop italiano. Lui amava il jazz, il blues e genere che forse noi non conosciamo neppure.
> 
> Buscopann


Chi ama il Jazz, ama la musica nella sua forma più vera.


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Concordo in parte.
> 
> La musica è arte e fare buona musica è arte. I cantautori sono poeti.
> 
> Tutte cose più o meno sconosciute a Vasco! :rotfl:


E Vasco cosa sarebbe se non un cantautore? sentiamo...

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A lui l'aveva deluso come persona. Non era deluso dalla sua musica. *In ogni caso Vampiro era un musicista di un altro pianeta, probabilmente anche più bravo di tanti che vediamo calcare i palchi in tv e ai concerti*. La sua musica non è certamente il rock o il pop italiano. Lui amava il jazz, il blues e genere che forse noi non conosciamo neppure.
> 
> Buscopann


 non lo metto in dubbio; era anche una persona gradevolissima sul forum


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E Vasco cosa sarebbe se non un cantautore? sentiamo...
> 
> Buscopann


Su questo nulla da dire. Ma pure io potrei fare il cantautore... scarso ma pur sempre cantautore.

Come il 90% dei cantautori italiani. Che ormai sono pochi oltretutto.


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> *Chi ama il Jazz, ama la musica nella sua forma più vera*.


Questa (permettimi) è una grande cagata ed è tipica dello snobismo di chi pensa che solo il jazz o le sinfonie di Bach siano musica.
Il Direttore d'Orchestra del Barbiere di Siviglia che si terrà all'Arena di Verona nei prossimi giorni ha 24 anni, è considerato un mezzo genio (è italiano, ma non ricordo il nome) e per divertirsi sai cosa fa? Suona il basso in un gruppo che fa cover degli AC/DC e dei Deep Purple. In un'intervista allla radio ha detto le seguenti parole" è ora di finirla di pensare che la musica di qualità sia solo quella che si suona nelle orchestre o nei club del jazz...c'è tanta musica di qualità anche nel pop o nella disco danze..basta avere solo l'umiltà di riconoscerlo e smettere di fare le guerre ideologiche"
Detto da un direttore d'orchestra..che forse ne sa più di tutti quanto noi messi insieme..

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Su questo nulla da dire. Ma pure io potrei fare il cantautore... scarso ma pur sempre cantautore.
> 
> Come il 90% dei cantautori italiani. Che ormai sono pochi oltretutto.


Beh dai..se Vasco era scarso allora anche tu potresti riempire gli stadi..provaci su!
Scrivici una canzone..vediamo se ci dà le stesse emozioni..se tocca le stesse corde..

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questa (permettimi) è una grande cagata ed è tipica dello snobismo di chi pensa che solo il jazz o le sinfonie di Bach siano musica.
> Il Direttore d'Orchestra del Barbiere di Siviglia che si terrà all'Arena di Verona nei prossimi giorni ha 24 anni, è considerato un mezzo genio (è italiano, ma non ricordo il nome) e per divertirsi sai cosa fa? Suona il basso in un gruppo che fa cover degli AC/DC e dei Deep Purple. In un'intervista allla radio ha detto le seguenti parole" è ora di finirla di pensare che la musica di qualità sia solo quella che si suona nelle orchestre o nei club del jazz...c'è tanta musica di qualità anche nel pop o nella disco danze..basta avere solo l'umiltà di riconoscerlo e smettere di fare le guerre ideologiche"
> Detto da un direttore d'orchestra..che forse ne sa più di tutti quanto noi messi insieme..
> 
> Buscopann


Guarda che te la stai prendendo con la persona sbagliata.

Amo il rock e anche il pop, quello vero. Da adolescente ero un metallaro.


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio; era anche una persona gradevolissima sul forum


Dal vivo anche di più. Una delle migliori persone che ho conosciuto in vita mia..A proposito..mi deve restituire ancora un libro. Son 4 anni che non lo sento..mi sa che non si ricorda più

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh dai..se Vasco era scarso allora anche tu potresti riempire gli stadi..provaci su!
> Scrivici una canzone..vediamo se ci dà le stesse emozioni..se tocca le stesse corde..
> 
> Buscopann



Non vale, mettimi dietro un produttore prima! E poi che ne so se le tue corde sono anche le mie?

Oggi Lady Gaga vende milioni di dischi in tutto il mondo. Da quando il proselitismo dei fans è sinonimo di qualità?


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda che te la stai prendendo con la persona sbagliata.
> 
> Amo il rock e anche il pop, quello vero. Da adolescente ero un metallaro.


Allora non devi scrivere quello che hai scritto prima..

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Allora non devi scrivere quello che hai scritto prima..
> 
> Buscopann



Lo ribadisco, chi non apprezza "anche" il jazz, di musica non ne capisce una mazza, secondo me sia chiaro.


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non vale, mettimi dietro un produttore prima! E poi che ne so se le tue corde sono anche le mie?
> 
> Oggi Lady Gaga vende milioni di dischi in tutto il mondo. Da quando il proselitismo dei fans è sinonimo di qualità?


Si certo..perché infatti Vasco è stato lanciato da un produttore..Vasco si è affermato per le canzoni che scriveva..all'epoca contro tutto e contro tutti, visto che la società era molto più perbenista di quella di oggi.

Lady Gaga è un fenomeno diverso. Lady Gaga ha rimpito sostanzialmente un vuoto nel panorama musicale. Nel suo genere è anche innovativa, poiché si scrive le sue canzoni e non si limita a fare come altri, che mettono una base e ci cantano sopra 2 parole. E' molto intelligente inoltre, cura con meticolosità maniacale la sua immagine. E' un personaggio mediatico più che altro, ma ha talento.
Ti ricordi Robin Williams...quel ragazzino idiota che ballava coi Take That? Beh..chi l'avrebbe mai detto che avrebbe scritto certe canzoni meravigliose? All'epoca scriveva per i produttori che l'hanno lanciato..Poi si è smarcato, ha coltivato il suo talento e ha scritto per sè. E ha fatto ottime cose. Questo non lo fa un genio, neanche Vasco lo è dal punto di vista musicale. Però non bisogna bollare la musica di certi personaggi come "di scarsa qualità" solo perché a noi non piace

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Chi ama il Jazz, ama la musica nella sua forma più vera.


Uhm...direi nella forma più immediata e spontanea...
L'arte musicale è qualcosa di molto complesso...
Ma che dici di questo?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LKQaQOsZs8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I81L6mhKkZ0&feature=related

La musica al quadrato...


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Lo ribadisco, chi non apprezza "anche" il jazz, di musica non ne capisce una mazza, secondo me sia chiaro.


Beh..permettimi di ribadire allora che la tua idea è una cagata pazzesca..come la Corazzata Potjomkin..Tanto per citare il Ragionier Fantozzi
Sarebbe come dire che chi non apprezza la pittura, non apprezza l'arte.

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si certo..perché infatti Vasco è stato lanciato da un produttore..Vasco si è affermato per le canzoni che scriveva..all'epoca contro tutto e contro tutti, visto che la società era molto più perbenista di quella di oggi.
> 
> Lady Gaga è un fenomeno diverso. Lady Gaga ha rimpito sostanzialmente un vuoto nel panorama musicale. Nel suo genere è anche innovativa, poiché si scrive le sue canzoni e non si limita a fare come altri, che mettono una base e ci cantano sopra 2 parole. E' molto intelligente inoltre, cura con meticolosità maniacale la sua immagine. E' un personaggio mediatico più che altro, ma ha talento.
> Ti ricordi Robin Williams...quel ragazzino idiota che ballava coi Take That? Beh..chi l'avrebbe mai detto che avrebbe scritto certe canzoni meravigliose? All'epoca scriveva per i produttori che l'hanno lanciato..Poi si è smarcato, ha coltivato il suo talento e ha scritto per sè. E ha fatto ottime cose. Questo non lo fa un genio, neanche Vasco lo è dal punto di vista musicale. Però non bisogna bollare la musica di certi personaggi come "di scarsa qualità" solo perché a noi non piace
> ...


Guarda che io ti capisco, davvero. Sulla musica sono selezionatore e intollerante, a volte sto sulle palle pure a me stesso.

Però per me la bellezza è una valore oggettivo, non soggettivo. La tecnica musicale non si discute, o c'è o non c'è. 

La banalità è una cosa che detesto nella musica. Così come l'immagine e l'appeal (Lady  Gaga ne è l'emblema). O il voler stupire per forza... tutte cose che con la musica c'entrano poco.


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Lo ribadisco, chi non apprezza "anche" il jazz, di musica non ne capisce una mazza, secondo me sia chiaro.



Un esempio 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXDYrNaa3ac



Keith Jarrett e' un GRANDE!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wivo94ylmhE​


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..permettimi di ribadire allora che la tua idea è una cagata pazzesca..come la Corazzata Potjomkin..Tanto per citare il Ragionier Fantozzi
> Sarebbe come dire che chi non apprezza la pittura, non apprezza l'arte.
> 
> Buscopann



Ti dirò, la corazzata Potjomkin non è niente male. E' la citazione del film di Fantozzi ad essere una cagata pazzesca.


----------



## Sole (28 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Però per me la bellezza è una valore oggettivo, non soggettivo. La tecnica musicale non si discute, o c'è o non c'è.


Però un'ottima tecnica non è sempre sinonimo di bellezza. La musica senz'anima non può essere bella, anche se perfetta.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Però un'ottima tecnica non è sempre sinonimo di bellezza. La musica senz'anima non può essere bella, anche se perfetta.


 in tutta l'arte la tecnica non è sempre un requisito determinante;
ottimi esecutori non sono sempre artisti e viceversa


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Morgan è un ignorante...basta fare un po' di conti.
> 
> 60 anni (età di Vasco)- 32...mmmm...28 anni. toh...l'ha scritta a 28 anni ed è una delle primissime canzoni che ha inciso.. a 27 anni ha pubblicato il primo album (ma cosa vuoi che sia una canzone). a 28 il secondo (..non siamo mica gli americani), che contiene appunto Albachiara.
> Sindrome da Berlusconismo..le persone non si documentano...quindi chi l'ha sparata ha ragione.
> ...


Vasco è del 1952, Albachiara del '79, quindi 27 anni ci sta. Morgan è stato forse approssimativo (ma si sa in quali condizioni sta, quindi povero, cerchiamo di essere clementi), secondo me voleva semplicemente dire che una volta arrivato il successo la creatività è sparita.


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in tutta l'arte la tecnica non è sempre un requisito determinante;
> *ottimi esecutori non sono sempre artisti e viceversa*


Concordo :up: ma lodare la loro "sensibilita' " nella esecuzione e' d'obbligo.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Però un'ottima tecnica non è sempre sinonimo di bellezza. La musica senz'anima non può essere bella, anche se perfetta.


Concordo. Prendi ad esempio Steve Vai, tecnicamente uno dei chitarristi più bravi al mondo. Dopo due minuti che lo ascolto mi rompo.

Con B.B. King in macchina invece, posso guidare anche mille mila chilometri senza accorgemene.


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Concordo. Prendi ad esempio Steve Vai, tecnicamente uno dei chitarristi più bravi al mondo. Dopo due minuti che lo ascolto mi rompo.
> 
> Con B.B. King in macchina invece, posso guidare anche mille mila chilometri senza accorgemene.



... e Jeff Beck? :mrgreen:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i8rawi_f-c&feature=related


... e Billy Cobham? :mrgreen:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v13P7e2EsRQ



​


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Però un'ottima tecnica non è sempre sinonimo di bellezza. La musica senz'anima non può essere bella, anche se perfetta.


Chiaramente.


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Vasco è del 1952, Albachiara del '79, quindi 27 anni ci sta. Morgan è stato forse approssimativo (ma si sa in quali condizioni sta, quindi povero, cerchiamo di essere clementi), secondo me voleva semplicemente dire che una volta arrivato il successo la creatività è sparita.


Ma Vasco non ha raggiunto il successo con Albachiara. All'epoca era poco più che uno sconosciuto. Faceva i concerti davanti a neanche 1000 persone. Il vero successo l'ha raggiunto con Vita Spericolata, anche grazie alla vetrina di Sanremo. Da lì in poi si è bevuto parte del cervello che aveva, ma la creatività si è mantenuta inalterata. Tanto è vero che dopo sono venuti album come Liberi..Liberi, C'è chi Dice No, Gli Spari Sopra (forse il suo album capolavoro)..poi dopo non ha più tenuto lo stesso ritmo, ma le grandi canzoni le ha continuate a scrivere..Pensiamo agli Angeli, Sally (come si fa a non ritenere 2 capolavori queste canzoni?), Moltissime canzoni dell'album "Canzoni per me", Stupido Hotel ecc..ecc...ecc...
Nessun artista italiano ha mantenuto per così tanti anni una creativitò artistica così alta e per così tanto tempo. Senza contare che lui ha scritto pezzi meravigliosi anche per altri. Si pensi a Irene Grandi, a Patty Pravo (la splendida "Dimmi che non vuoi morire") a Zucchero (Pippo l'ha scritta Vasco..ma lui non gliel'ha mai voluto riconoscere).
Non è un genio..ma è un grande cantautore..E' inutile negarlo..Sicuramente uno dei più grandi che l'Italia abbia mai dato alla luce.

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma Vasco non ha raggiunto il successo con Albachiara. All'epoca era poco più che uno sconosciuto. Faceva i concerti davanti a neanche 1000 persone. Il vero successo l'ha raggiunto con Vita Spericolata, anche grazie alla vetrina di Sanremo. Da lì in poi si è bevuto parte del cervello che aveva, ma la creatività si è mantenuta inalterata. Tanto è vero che dopo sono venuti album come Liberi..Liberi, C'è chi Dice No, Gli Spari Sopra (forse il suo album capolavoro)..poi dopo non ha più tenuto lo stesso ritmo, ma le grandi canzoni le ha continuate a scrivere..Pensiamo agli Angeli, Sally (come si fa a non ritenere 2 capolavori queste canzoni?), Moltissime canzoni dell'album "Canzoni per me", Stupido Hotel ecc..ecc...ecc...
> Nessun artista italiano ha mantenuto per così tanti anni una creativitò artistica così alta e per così tanto tempo. Senza contare che lui ha scritto pezzi meravigliosi anche per altri. Si pensi a Irene Grandi, a Patty Pravo (la splendida "Dimmi che non vuoi morire") a Zucchero (Pippo l'ha scritta Vasco..ma lui non gliel'ha mai voluto riconoscere).
> Non è un genio..ma è un grande cantautore..*E' inutile negarlo..Sicuramente uno dei più grandi che l'Italia abbia mai dato alla luce.*
> 
> Buscopann



E' bravo  ma mo non esagerare :mrgreen: :mrgreen: moltissimi sono morti.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma Vasco non ha raggiunto il successo con Albachiara. All'epoca era poco più che uno sconosciuto. Faceva i concerti davanti a neanche 1000 persone. Il vero successo l'ha raggiunto con Vita Spericolata, anche grazie alla vetrina di Sanremo. Da lì in poi si è bevuto parte del cervello che aveva, ma la creatività si è mantenuta inalterata. Tanto è vero che dopo sono venuti album come Liberi..Liberi, C'è chi Dice No, Gli Spari Sopra (forse il suo album capolavoro)..poi dopo non ha più tenuto lo stesso ritmo, ma le grandi canzoni le ha continuate a scrivere..Pensiamo agli Angeli, Sally (come si fa a non ritenere 2 capolavori queste canzoni?), Moltissime canzoni dell'album "Canzoni per me", Stupido Hotel ecc..ecc...ecc...
> Nessun artista italiano ha mantenuto per così tanti anni una creativitò artistica così alta e per così tanto tempo. Senza contare che lui ha scritto pezzi meravigliosi anche per altri. Si pensi a Irene Grandi, a Patty Pravo (la splendida "Dimmi che non vuoi morire") a Zucchero (Pippo l'ha scritta Vasco..ma lui non gliel'ha mai voluto riconoscere).
> Non è un genio..ma è un grande cantautore..E' inutile negarlo..*Sicuramente uno dei più grandi che l'Italia abbia mai dato alla luce.*
> 
> Buscopann



BOOOOMMMM!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2011)

ultimamente ha sta fissa dei filmati privati che carica su you tube


così in vestaglia tanto rocker non pare




http://www.google.it/url?q=http://w...AQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNFw-tNYRt1oi0RLdQCuSIxzGkKtHg


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> BOOOOMMMM!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Trovamene 10 superiori a Vasco per qualità e quantità della produzione (ovviamente parliamo di musica leggera..non andare a scomodare i vari Rossini e Puccini) e ammetto di aver scritto una cazzata. Vai su..fammi questi 10 nomi. Poi però voglio anche il diritto di replica

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ultimamente ha sta fissa dei filmati privati che carica su you tube
> 
> 
> così in vestaglia tanto rocker non pare
> ...


Maremma...sembra che abbia 80 anni 

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (29 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Trovamene 10 superiori a Vasco per qualità e quantità della produzione (ovviamente parliamo di musica leggera..non andare a scomodare i vari Rossini e Puccini) e ammetto di aver scritto una cazzata. Vai su..fammi questi 10 nomi. Poi però voglio anche il diritto di replica
> 
> Buscopann


Ma che c'entra la qualita'?...qua e' soggettiva...

e la quantita'?...mo' i suoi so' tutti capolavori?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Tu da "Vascolarizzato" lo ritieni eccelso io e tanti altri un cane come cantante e se non avesse avuto signori musicisti al suo seguito dal punto di vista musicale sarebbe stato anche peggio...

l'elenco manco lo faccio perche' i mostri sacri li conosci e fai lo scemo per non andare in guerra...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque questo me ricorda parecchio sto treddo...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx7U2Lb4zSM

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (29 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra la qualita'?...qua e' soggettiva...
> 
> e la quantita'?...mo' i suoi so' tutti capolavori?
> 
> ...



Ma dove l'hai trovata sta cagata!?!?!?!? :rotfl:

Comunque ti assicuro che in Italia tanti cani hanno fatto un enorme successo.

Quando sento che gente come Laura Pausini e Gigi d'Alessio hanno venduto milion idi copie... mi viene la dermatite seborroica alle chiappe. Serio.


----------



## Sterminator (29 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dove l'hai trovata sta cagata!?!?!?!? :rotfl:
> 
> Comunque ti assicuro che in Italia tanti cani hanno fatto un enorme successo.
> 
> Quando sento che gente come Laura Pausini e Gigi d'Alessio hanno venduto milion idi copie... mi viene la dermatite seborroica alle chiappe. Serio.


Vabbe' ma Busco ed assimilati, assegnano la qualita' in base agli stadi che se riempiono...

e' gente semplice...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

pensa a quei poveri sfigati di Claudio Lolli o Demetrio Stratos che non hanno fatto i numeri totali de vasco...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra la qualita'?...qua e' soggettiva...
> 
> e la quantita'?...mo' i suoi so' tutti capolavori?
> 
> ...



 Incredibile … tutte tu le trovi  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Kid (29 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' ma Busco ed assimilati, assegnano la qualita' in base agli stadi che se riempiono...
> 
> e' gente semplice...
> 
> ...



Purtroppo è un metro di misura molto usato oggi... se non sei nella scena mainstream, non sei nessuno. Ci sono tanti di quegli artisti semisconosciuti che farebbero il sedere a nomi ben più blasonati, che però rimangono nell'ombra perchè non appoggiati da produttori che contano, o perchè considerati un genere poco commerciale....

La musica oggi (quella che vende) è solo immagine. Se non sei tamarro o non mostri le tette, chi ti conosce? :unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (29 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Purtroppo è un metro di misura molto usato oggi... se non sei nella scena mainstream, non sei nessuno. Ci sono tanti di quegli artisti semisconosciuti che farebbero il sedere a nomi ben più blasonati, che però rimangono nell'ombra perchè non appoggiati da produttori che contano, o perchè considerati un genere poco commerciale....
> 
> La musica oggi (quella che vende) è solo immagine. Se non sei tamarro o non mostri le tette, chi ti conosce? :unhappy:


E' cosi'....

per me la qualita' e' inversamente proporzionale alla quantita'...

comunque la fine della sua collega embriaga AMY ha fatto...

chiude la carriera con ignominia...

sentiremo la mancanza?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (29 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' cosi'....
> 
> per me la qualita' e' inversamente proporzionale alla quantita'...
> 
> ...


Però non si può dire che abbia sfruttato la sua immagine! :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' cosi'....
> 
> per me la qualita' e' inversamente proporzionale alla quantita'...
> 
> ...


 che tristezza: quella ragazza ha venticinque anni...e se continua così non finisce solo la sua carriera


----------



## Kid (29 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tristezza: quella ragazza ha venticinque anni...e se continua così non finisce solo la sua carriera



E ve la ricordate Britney Spears rasata in clinica? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (29 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tristezza: quella ragazza ha venticinque anni...e se continua così non finisce solo la sua carriera


Cazzi tua...hai voluto la bicicletta e mo' pedala...

nessuna pieta'...


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cazzi tua...hai voluto la bicicletta e mo' pedala...
> 
> nessuna pieta'...


 lo so che tu sei talebano, io no.


----------



## Sterminator (29 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo so che tu sei talebano, io no.


Ma e' lei che si sta facendo stritolare...

uscisse dall'ingranaggio e pensasse solo a disintossicarsi...

e fanculo ai soldi ed alla notorieta'...

o continua pure finche' nun schiatti e nun rompe li cojoni...

che poi una che se chiama Winehouse, se sapeva a cosa doveva stare attenta...Nomen Omen...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra la qualita'?...qua e' soggettiva...
> 
> e la quantita'?...mo' i suoi so' tutti capolavori?
> 
> ...


Standing Ovation per l'analisi, le argomentazioni esposte, la capacità di confronto. Il numero delle banalità e dei luoghi comuni supera in quantità i nei di Bruno Vespa.
Borghezio non avrebbe saputo fare di meglio 

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (29 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Standing Ovation per l'analisi, le argomentazioni esposte, la capacità di confronto. Il numero delle banalità e dei luoghi comuni supera in quantità i nei di Bruno Vespa.
> Borghezio non avrebbe saputo fare di meglio
> 
> Buscopann


Grazie...:mrgreen:

e me so' pure sforzato, ma per Vasco questo ed altro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (29 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Vabbe' ma Busco ed assimilati, assegnano la qualita' in base agli stadi che se riempiono...*
> 
> *e' gente semplice...*


Io, l'ho già detto, non sono un'amante di Vasco. Però mi pare un modo molto brutto di esprimersi questo. Buscopann mi pare una persona intelligente, evidentemente per lui, come per molti altri, Vasco ha toccato le corde giuste.

Io ho un carissimo amico che ha gusti musicali diversissimi dai miei, adora Vasco e ogni volta che sale sulla mia auto che spara a palla cose per lui inascoltabili ci guardiamo e ridiamo insieme, concordando sul fatto che sui gusti musicali saremo sempre agli antipodi... ma ci rispettiamo a vicenda, senza mai snobbare le passioni musicali dell'altro.

Ci sono modi più cortesi per esprimere un parere.

Scusate l'intromissione eh.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io, l'ho già detto, non sono un'amante di Vasco. Però mi pare un modo molto brutto di esprimersi questo. Buscopann mi pare una persona intelligente, evidentemente per lui, come per molti altri, Vasco ha toccato le corde giuste.
> 
> Io ho un carissimo amico che ha gusti musicali diversissimi dai miei, adora Vasco e ogni volta che sale sulla mia auto che spara a palla cose per lui inascoltabili ci guardiamo e ridiamo insieme, concordando sul fatto che sui gusti musicali saremo sempre agli antipodi... ma ci rispettiamo a vicenda, senza mai snobbare le passioni musicali dell'altro.
> 
> ...


Mah senti...
La musica è un pianeta molto vasto eh?
Per esempio guarda, per il mio strumento, penso che sia quello che ha più repertorio. Esiste musica per organo che va dal 1300 e arriva ai giorni nostri. I capitoli sono così diversi e variegati per cui uno si orienta in un certo repertorio...
Per esempio la musica del più grande organista e compositore del 600: Girolamo Frescobaldi a me fa cagare.

Poi se vado a vedere altri repertori...non so...io odio con tutto me stesso tutta la musica di Verdi, Bellini, Donizzetti...ma vado pazzo per Puccini.

Vedi, sono dell'idea che ci sia un principio isometrico, tra quello che produce un musicista e le diverse orecchie che lo impattano...

Poi un conto sono i pareri di un addetto ai lavori...un conto sono quelli degli appassionati no?

Tu non hai la più pallida idea di che litigi tra me e i colleghi specialisti della musica antica...non hai idea.

Si conosco bene questa orrida sensazione...non la pensi come me sei un deficente...vero orrida.:carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (29 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io, l'ho già detto, non sono un'amante di Vasco. Però mi pare un modo molto brutto di esprimersi questo. Buscopann mi pare una persona intelligente, evidentemente per lui, come per molti altri, Vasco ha toccato le corde giuste.
> 
> Io ho un carissimo amico che ha gusti musicali diversissimi dai miei, adora Vasco e ogni volta che sale sulla mia auto che spara a palla cose per lui inascoltabili ci guardiamo e ridiamo insieme, concordando sul fatto che sui gusti musicali saremo sempre agli antipodi... ma ci rispettiamo a vicenda, senza mai snobbare le passioni musicali dell'altro.
> 
> ...


Ma so, perche' me l'ha gia' detto, che del mio parere se ne sbatte e giustamente...:mrgreen:.. 

io percio' ho solo sintetizzato il succo del discorso, cioe' che l'apprezzare un certo tipo di musica anziche' un altro e' prima di tutto soggettivo e non si deve pero' mai assegnare un valore a tale scelta in base al business che lo muove....

quindi chi si e' volutamente sottratto al sistema, tipo il gia' citato Claudio Lolli, Demetrio Stratos... etcetc dove li mettiamo?

nel cesso...infatti...

chi se l'inkula? disse la vascolarizzata ...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque una chiosa me scappa....

un paese dove ci si accapiglia su un canzonettaro e pure scarso de voce che me po' servi' ar massimo quanno me faccio la barba (o altro) in bagno, e' morto...e pure da mo'...

stiamo nella merda e pensiamo a vasco....ma schiattasse che cazzo ce ne deve frega'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma so, perche' me l'ha gia' detto, che del mio parere se ne sbatte e giustamente...:mrgreen:..
> 
> io percio' ho solo sintetizzato il succo del discorso, cioe' che l'apprezzare un certo tipo di musica anziche' un altro e' prima di tutto soggettivo e non si deve pero' mai assegnare un valore a tale scelta in base al business che lo muove....
> 
> ...


 ha osato dirlo anche di de gregori, anatema


stermi  perché fai sempre le aggiunte ai post....c'hai il flusso ritardato?


----------



## Sterminator (29 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha osato dirlo anche di de gregori, anatema
> 
> 
> stermi  perché fai sempre le aggiunte ai post....c'hai il flusso ritardato?


eh gia' la mente va piu' veloce dei "diti"...:mrgreen:

per la PFM anatema doppio...sta stronza...anzi...STRONZA...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque non c'e' niente da fare...nun se ficca nella capoccia....

da 30-40 anni si rimaneggia soltanto la sbobba precedente e poi te trovi gli sbarbati che te dicono cazzo va' che bella sta canzone....appunto de 30-40 anni fa come la deficiente e Generale...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

6-7anni fa mia figlia stava ascoltando della musica ed io le chiesi....

ma cazzo quando ti dicevo di ascoltare Santana mi schifavi e mo' ve siete flippati co' le cover?:rotfl:

idem per quando mori' Jackson....il mulo era surriscaldato ed impianto a palla h24 e 7/7....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

percio' e' solo pura e semplice "inioranza"...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah senti...
> La musica è un pianeta molto vasto eh?
> Per esempio guarda, per il mio strumento, penso che sia quello che ha più repertorio. Esiste musica per organo che va dal 1300 e arriva ai giorni nostri. I capitoli sono così diversi e variegati per cui uno si orienta in un certo repertorio...
> Per esempio la musica del più grande organista e compositore del 600: Girolamo Frescobaldi a me fa cagare.
> ...


Credo che questo sia l'unico strumento per misurare oggettivamente la deficienza di una persona..non ne conosco altri così infallibili

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Credo che questo sia l'unico strumento per misurare oggettivamente la deficienza di una persona..non ne conosco altri così infallibili
> 
> Buscopann


CVD. mai filmato fu cosi' profetico...:mrgreen:

Ma damme retta, concentrate su problemi piu' seri piuttosto che stare in lutto perche' il drogato cessa la sua "attivita'"...:mrgreen:

comunque apprezzo come questo forum pulluli di tanti estimatori di quel cane...

meno male va'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2011)

Ma bisogna trasformare tutto in una Jihad ?

E per fortuna che non c'è una sezione dedicata al calcio, altrimenti ci uscivano i morti.

Sulla musica: molto probabilmente è stata inventata da uno tutto peloso, che neanche parlava, che una sera è uscito incazzato dalla caverna perchè la pelosa che stava con lui no ha voluto fare bunga bunga, e dalla rabbia si è messo battere due legnetti uno sopra l'altro.

QUando si parla di musica bisognerebbe sempre averlo bene in mente.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> CVD. mai filmato fu cosi' profetico...:mrgreen:
> 
> *Ma damme retta, concentrate su problemi piu' seri piuttosto che stare in lutto perche' il drogato cessa la sua "attivita'*"...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


E' vero...hai ragione...ora mi alzo dal letto e mi levo il pigiama..Sono 3 giorni che scendo solo per pisciare. Puzzo come una martora in calore e vado avanti a birra e nutella. Mi è uscito un brufolo sul mento che sembra un piercing. L'ho schiacciato e son dimagrito 2 etti.
Grazie fratello...Mi hai guarito.

PS..Stermi...ma va a cagherrrr va!!!

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma bisogna trasformare tutto in una Jihad ?
> 
> E per fortuna che non c'è una sezione dedicata al calcio, altrimenti ci uscivano i morti.
> 
> ...


Ssssshhhhhhh..piano, piano...ma che dici? sei matto? Qui rischi grosso sai? 

Se non si offendono, ti diranno che quel Neanderthal fu il primo jazzista della storia..come suonava lui le percussioni..aaaaahhhh!!

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma bisogna trasformare tutto in una Jihad ?
> 
> E per fortuna che non c'è una sezione dedicata al calcio, altrimenti ci uscivano i morti.
> 
> ...


 credo che la musica sia nata come esigenza di comunicazione alternativa , espressione di un' interiorità difficile da interpretare diversamente.
alla scoperta dei primi suoni l'uomo ha cominciato a cercare un'armonia che li legasse tra loro.
da allora ognuno di noi sente le stesse cose con emozioni e reazioni diverse , tutte ugualmente rispettabili


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' vero...hai ragione...ora mi alzo dal letto e mi levo il pigiama..Sono 3 giorni che scendo solo per pisciare. Puzzo come una martora in calore e vado avanti a birra e nutella. Mi è uscito un brufolo sul mento che sembra un piercing. L'ho schiacciato e son dimagrito 2 etti.
> Grazie fratello...Mi hai guarito.
> 
> PS..Stermi...ma va a cagherrrr va!!!
> ...


Ammazza quanta intelligenza e tolleranza che emani, fratello...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma allora vattene a fanculo tu e Vasco, va'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il Direttore d'Orchestra del Barbiere di Siviglia che si terrà all'Arena di Verona nei prossimi giorni ha 24 anni, è considerato un mezzo genio (è italiano, ma non ricordo il nome) e per divertirsi sai cosa fa? *Suona il basso in un gruppo che fa cover degli AC/DC e dei Deep Purple.* In un'intervista allla radio ha detto le seguenti parole" è ora di finirla di pensare che la musica di qualità sia solo quella che si suona nelle orchestre o nei club del jazz...c'è tanta musica di qualità anche nel pop o nella disco danze..basta avere solo l'umiltà di riconoscerlo e smettere di fare le guerre ideologiche"
> Detto da un direttore d'orchestra..che forse ne sa più di tutti quanto noi messi insieme..
> 
> Buscopann





Buscopann ha detto:


> Ssssshhhhhhh..piano, piano...ma che dici? sei matto? Qui rischi grosso sai?
> 
> Se non si offendono, ti diranno che quel Neanderthal fu il primo jazzista della storia..come suonava lui le percussioni..aaaaahhhh!!
> 
> Buscopann


Te a furia de frequenta' sciroccati magari pensi che siano gruppi de ieri sera, neh?...:mrgreen:

come se dice, vai con lo zoppo ed impari a zoppicare...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma bisogna trasformare tutto in una Jihad ?
> 
> E per fortuna che non c'è una sezione dedicata al calcio, altrimenti ci uscivano i morti.
> 
> ...


E tutto per aver detto che Vasco e' un cane....:mrgreen:

ma 10,100,1000,10000 volte cane, cribbio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (30 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ammazza quanta intelligenza e tolleranza che emani, fratello...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Aahhh..l'ironia...questa sconosciuta...Ti ha abbandonato anche quella agli inizi degli anni '80. Coincide tutto con l'ingrossamento della prostata? :carneval: 

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Aahhh..l'ironia...questa sconosciuta...Ti ha abbandonato anche quella agli inizi degli anni '80. Coincide tutto con l'ingrossamento della prostata? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Veramente l'ironico per eccellenza lo sono stato io dicendoti gente semplice, visto che misuri lo spessore artistico in base agli stadi riempiti, mentre io assolutamente no...

e te hai bisogno anche de mammina che te difenne invece de farsi li cazzi sua......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque che il direttore da te citato faccia le cover di roba di 30-40 anni fa porta acqua la tuo mulino o al mio?

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2011)

Discutere di musica è un pò come discutere sul sesso degli angeli, vale a dire: inutile. Tutti hanno ragione e tutti hanno torto, sopratutto a livello di fruitori.

Mò ve metto tutti d'accordo :mrgreen: Stasera me registro mentre suono il Berimbau e domani ve metto il video :mrgreen: Altro che stadi pieni........FORUM VUOTI :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Discutere di musica è un pò come discutere sul sesso degli angeli, vale a dire: inutile. Tutti hanno ragione e tutti hanno torto, sopratutto a livello di fruitori.


Tuba l'assunto e' sballato in partenza perche' si e' piu' volte detto che e' soggettivo...

ma la cosa oggettiva e' che la musica attuale si basa sul substrato precedente e nun s'e' inventato un cazzo di nuovo ma si rimaneggia solo....

forse so' nati solo il grunge-jungle come cagate nuove ma non genuine al 100% e vanno bene solo pe' fa' gli jingles pubblicitari...:rotfl:

chi non ammette questo fa sprecare solo la neuro ed inevitabilmente fa virare il discorso nel prenderlo solo per il coolo...

a cui io me devo fa' na' violenza bestiale...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (30 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Veramente l'ironico per eccellenza lo sono stato io dicendoti gente semplice, visto che misuri lo spessore artistico in base agli stadi riempiti, mentre io assolutamente no...
> 
> e te hai bisogno anche de mammina che te difenne invece de farsi li cazzi sua......
> 
> ...


Tu non devi fermarti a quello che suona lui, ma a quello che ha detto, parlando anche di pop e musica dance. La musica di qualità sta ovunque, basta saperla cercare e non avere la presunzione di considerare merda quello che non piace. Perché altrimenti si scade nello snobismo e ci si allontana dalla realtà.
Io non ho chiesto l'aiuto di nessuno..Se qualcuno mi ha difeso evidentemente concorda sul fatto che non ti sai confrontare e soprattutto non hai la minima idea di cosa sia il rispetto delle idee altrui. In ultimo..tu non sai nemmeno cosa sia l'ironia.. L'ironia è prendere in giro..gente semplice non è una presa in giro..E' un giudizio, che per alcuni (non per me) potrebbe risultare anche decisamente offensivo.
Mi sembri il bauscia milanese che sta davanti al campari col bianco a gridare contro governo e la polizia al bar, a dare lezioni di vita e a dire peste e corne della gioventù di oggi (questa è ironia). Sei semplicemente un imbecille (questo è un giudizio). E con questo chiudo

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Veramente l'ironico per eccellenza lo sono stato io dicendoti gente semplice, visto che misuri lo spessore artistico in base agli stadi riempiti, mentre io assolutamente no...
> 
> *e te hai bisogno anche de mammina che te difenne invece de farsi li cazzi sua......*
> 
> ...


nel caso la mammina fossi io ti preciso che:
 non difendo mai nessuno ma esprimo sempre le mie opinioni liberamente avendone facoltà esattamente come l'hai tu.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu non devi fermarti a quello che suona lui, ma a quello che ha detto, parlando anche di pop e musica dance. La musica di qualità sta ovunque, basta saperla cercare e non avere la presunzione di considerare merda quello che non piace. Perché altrimenti si scade nello snobismo e ci si allontana dalla realtà.
> Io non ho chiesto l'aiuto di nessuno..Se qualcuno mi ha difeso evidentemente concorda sul fatto che non ti sai confrontare e soprattutto non hai la minima idea di cosa sia il rispetto delle idee altrui. In ultimo..tu non sai nemmeno cosa sia l'ironia.. L'ironia è prendere in giro..gente semplice non è una presa in giro..E' un giudizio, che per alcuni (non per me) potrebbe risultare anche decisamente offensivo.
> Mi sembri il bauscia milanese che sta davanti al campari col bianco a gridare contro governo e la polizia al bar, a dare lezioni di vita e a dire peste e corne della gioventù di oggi. Sei semplicemente un imbecille. E con questo chiudo
> 
> Buscopann


Ah adesso che uno che di musica dovrebbe intendersene, scelga un repertorio di 30-40 anni fa e non gigi d'alessio pe' fa' le cover non deve interessare?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Vai con dios e dirti che so' fiero della mia imbecillita' ben diversa (e se vede) dalla tua, e' superfluo, ma ripetita juventus...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel caso la mammina fossi io ti preciso che:
> non difendo mai nessuno ma esprimo sempre le mie opinioni liberamente avendone facoltà esattamente come l'hai tu.



Ecco a proposito di musica: quella della firma di Minerva. Quando mi azzardavo a dire che la preferivo a Madonna, negli anni 80, ero tacciato di gaysmo....


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel caso la mammina fossi io ti preciso che:
> non difendo mai nessuno ma esprimo sempre le mie opinioni liberamente avendone facoltà esattamente come l'hai tu.


No, era riferito a Sole ed al suo senso de giustizia a corrente alternata......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco a proposito di musica: quella della firma di Minerva. Quando mi azzardavo a dire che la preferivo a Madonna, negli anni 80, ero tacciato di gaysmo....


 sade mischiata con madonna????
maledetto...ora si litiga veramente:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> No, era riferito a Sole ed al suo senso de giustizia a corrente alternata......
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 beh....vale lo stesso discorso


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sade mischiata con madonna????
> maledetto...ora si litiga veramente:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma infatti io non ce la mischiavo proprio, solo che quando la mettevo sullo stereo, magari in macchina, e gli altri mi dicevano: "Ma dai metti Madonna" e io rispondevo "No, preferisco ascoltare Sade", in genere la risposta che ricevevo era: "Ma che sei fro..."


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh....vale lo stesso discorso


appunto a corrente alternata....:mrgreen:

sottolinea il gente semplice ma glissa sull'accomunare a Borghezio...

ma a me sbatte il cazzo...

molti nemici, molto onore...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> appunto a corrente alternata....:mrgreen:
> 
> sottolinea il gente semplice ma glissa sull'accomunare a Borghezio...
> 
> ...




no, più che altro per me vale il fatto che non è necessario piacere a tutti...perché quando è così qualcosa non quadra.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, più che altro per me vale il fatto che non è necessario piacere a tutti...*perché quando è così qualcosa non quadra*.


E perche'?

Io mi sono fatto delle idee ben precise su molte cose e testarle all'uopo, me diverte sempre...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *E perche'?*
> 
> Io mi sono fatto delle idee ben precise su molte cose e testarle all'uopo, me diverte sempre...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


perché se piaci a tutti con qualcuno sei stato finto.
non capisco il nesso con la seconda parte...ma soprattutto come sono arrivata a questo ragionamento?il solito cul de sac
dove sono?:unhappy:
fatemi uscire


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché se piaci a tutti con qualcuno sei stato finto.
> non capisco il nesso con la seconda parte...ma soprattutto come sono arrivata a questo ragionamento?il solito cul de sac
> dove sono?:unhappy:
> fatemi uscire


Pensavo che la cosa che non quadrasse, l'avessi riferita all'avere molti nemici e non al piacere a tutti...

comunque confermo cio' che ho scritto e va sempre bene...colgo l'occasione...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pensavo che la cosa che non quadrasse, l'avessi riferita all'avere molti nemici e non al piacere a tutti...
> 
> comunque confermo cio' che ho scritto e va sempre bene...colgo l'occasione...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 la faccetta sconcertata era per la mussolini's citazione


----------



## Mari' (30 Giugno 2011)

Allora? :carneval: ... che si fa oggi? :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2011)

*Minerva*

Intanto anche io adoro Sade....anche se prefersco i primi album...dal 2000 in poi è in fase calante.....!!Per il resto io dico sempre una cosa:C'è da preoccuparsi se piaci a tutti o se non piaci a nessuno......!!!


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la faccetta sconcertata era per la mussolini's citazione


Mussolini chi?

Giulio Cesare piuttosto, Mine'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto anche io adoro Sade....anche se prefersco i primi album...dal 2000 in poi è in fase calante.....!!Per il resto io dico sempre una cosa:C'è da preoccuparsi se piaci a tutti o se non piaci a nessuno......!!!


Ue', a proposito, hai gia' fatto il calcolo del siuper ball della tua macchinina?

PRODI DIMETTITI, cazzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma la cosa oggettiva e' che la musica attuale si basa sul substrato precedente e nun s'e' inventato un cazzo di nuovo ma si rimaneggia solo....


Penso che la creatività umana non abbia limiti.

Guarda qui, quello sotto è uno strumento tribale africano composto da un palo di legno, un piccolo filo di ferro, e una zucca; è lo strumento principe della capoeira, il simbolo della capoeira e il suono che produce è questo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dIiBq4p0CI

un giorno uno si è svegliato ed è risucito a suonarci.............IL BLUES. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sFkoXyNEY8


----------



## Sole (30 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> appunto a corrente alternata....:mrgreen:
> 
> sottolinea il gente semplice ma glissa sull'accomunare a Borghezio...


Io non glisso! Secondo me quando uno se le cerca e poi le trova non può lamentarsi eh.

E tanto di cappello all'ironia di Buscopann, che punge e diverte senza bisogno di tante faccette. Diciamo che mi piace il suo stile, ecco.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso che la creatività umana non abbia limiti.
> 
> Guarda qui, quello sotto è uno strumento tribale africano composto da un  palo di legno, un piccolo filo di ferro, e una zucca; è lo strumento  principe della capoeira, il simbolo della capoeira e il suono che  produce è questo:
> 
> un giorno uno si è svegliato ed è risucito a suonarci............*.IL BLUES. *


nato il...

da padre...

da madre...

a...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non glisso! Secondo me quando uno se le cerca e poi le trova non può lamentarsi eh.
> 
> E tanto di cappello all'ironia di Buscopann, che punge e diverte senza bisogno di tante faccette. Diciamo che mi piace il suo stile, ecco.


Ma chi si lamenta, me pare che so' altri che se lamentano...

comunque che a te non piaccia il mio stile vedro' di farmene na' ragione...

visto che le gatte morte nun me divertono...anzi m'ammosciano de brutto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (30 Giugno 2011)

Allora "oggi" si litiga? :mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Sole (30 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma chi si lamenta, me pare che so' altri che se lamentano...
> 
> *comunque che a te non piaccia il mio stile vedro' di farmene na' ragione...*
> 
> ...


Ma io non ho mica detto che non mi piace il tuo stile eh, anzi. A volte lo trovo divertente! Diciamo che lo apprezzo a corrente alternata, ecco.


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2011)

*Stermi*

Io già pago 835 euri per il bollo.....d'altronde vallo a spiegare...a questa classe politica di merda...che il bollo dovrebbe esser pagato per l'effettivo valore dell'auto e non della potenza......d'altronde se hai una maserati biturbo dell'84...paghi più di una mercedes classe c...che nuova costa 60 mila euro.....mentre il maserati vale 2000 euro........!!E questa signori miei è l'incompentenza di questi signori.....io non li assumerei neanche come maschere in un cinema per adulti.......tutto il tempo nei bagni a farsi pugnette!!!!:incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io già pago 835 euri per il bollo.....d'altronde vallo a spiegare...a questa classe politica di merda...che il bollo dovrebbe esser pagato per l'effettivo valore dell'auto e non della potenza......d'altronde se hai una maserati biturbo dell'84...paghi più di una mercedes classe c...che nuova costa 60 mila euro.....mentre il maserati vale 2000 euro........!!E questa signori miei è l'incompentenza di questi signori.....io non li assumerei neanche come maschere in un cinema per adulti.......tutto il tempo nei bagni a farsi pugnette!!!!:incazzato:


Sempre se la biturbo e' resistita fino ad ora e nun s'e' sfasciata da sola...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

maro' nell'83 stavo facendo la cazzata di prenderla... se non ricordo male sui 23 milioni costava....n'affare...na' Maserati...libidine...:mrgreen:

e poi invece me comprai casa dando il resto con le farfalle perche' si sparse la voce che fossero piene de difetti.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque fanno bene, 170 de cavalleria so' inutili...e paghi...

comunque Prodi fa proprio schifo...sempre a mette mani nelle tasche...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (30 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sempre se la biturbo e' resistita fino ad ora e nun s'e' sfasciata da sola...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Avete rotto le palle tu e Busco con sto Vasco!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Avete rotto le palle tu e Busco con sto Vasco!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma vasco chi?

de gama?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che la musica sia nata come esigenza di comunicazione alternativa , espressione di un' interiorità difficile da interpretare diversamente.
> alla scoperta dei primi suoni l'uomo ha cominciato a cercare un'armonia che li legasse tra loro.
> da allora ognuno di noi sente le stesse cose con emozioni e reazioni diverse , tutte ugualmente rispettabili


Non è così...
Fidati...
Più una musica è lineare e semplice più è "udibile"...più la sua natura è complessa...meno è "udibile".
Ci sono opere che per essere ascoltate richiedono che tu sappia formarti nella testa tutto l'aspetto compositivo.
Se guardo vedo che esistono musiche che i musicisti hanno scritto per gli altri, e musiche che hanno scritto solo per sè stessi.
Ci sono opere musicali nella storia dell'uomo che sono opere solo per iniziati e composte in una maniera che solo chi conosce quel codice e quel sapere è in grado di intelligere.
Se ognuno di noi sentisse le stesse cose...non avremmo avuto poi una produzione così variegata ed estesa.
Cosa senti qui?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViCLYbtJ1bQ

O qui?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QPfGjYPopc


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah adesso che uno che di musica dovrebbe intendersene, scelga un repertorio di 30-40 anni fa e non gigi d'alessio pe' fa' le cover non deve interessare?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Cosa vuol dire: intendersene di musica?


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire: intendersene di musica?


In questo caso, ricoprire un ruolo (direttore d'orchestra) che l'impiegato al catasto non potrebbe ricoprire...

mo' tira pure fuori le tue sboronate del cazzo ed arrampicate sui vetri che famo notte...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Non è così...*
> *Fidati...*
> Più una musica è lineare e semplice più è "udibile"...più la sua natura è complessa...meno è "udibile".
> Ci sono opere che per essere ascoltate richiedono che tu sappia formarti nella testa tutto l'aspetto compositivo.
> ...


e  che ho detto io?


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e  che ho detto io?


Aveva la risposta preimpostata e la doveva fare fuori...:mrgreen:

segue il programma ed i goto o if se so' scassati....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Aveva la risposta preimpostata e la doveva fare fuori...:mrgreen:
> 
> segue il programma ed i goto o if se so' scassati....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 però siete uguali....l'incipit è sempre : non hai capito una mazza:singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> però siete uguali....l'incipit è sempre : non hai capito una mazza:singleeye:


Prego al massimo dico cazzo o minchia...:mrgreen:

mazza non appartiene al mio lessico...

pero' sto a studia'...

GIURO!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e  che ho detto io?


Io ho capito che tutti sentiamo le stesse cose...
E non è affatto vero.
Guarda che è come l'arte pittorica eh?
Chi decide se un quadro diverrà un capolavoro o meno? L'autore? 
O la sua vicenda con l'insieme di persone che lo guarderanno?
Difatto tu trovi persone che difronte un dipinto dicono...che cagata, e altre che dicono stupendo...

Ma tornando ai compositori guarda come si evolve questa parabola...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7jkAfOMCOg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsLojxzbuFM&feature=related

In altre parole...o si discute sul fenomeno Vasco Rossi...attraverso la Vasconicità di Vasco Rossi o non se ne dà fuori...

Quello che volevo dirti è questo:
Di fatto ogni musicista ha fatto del nuovo, riprendendo il vecchio.
E così il finale della prima sonata di Beethoven suona così: Caro papà Haydn, hai visto che ho assorbito il mondo musicale che hai creato tu? Visto anch'io mi ispiro al sound esistente e veicolo un'opera ben confezionata secondo la forma e i canoni stilistici ereditati dai miei predecessori.

Con l'arietta che conclude la sonata 32, io Beethoven, mi metto in un mondo nuovo, mai esplorato prima da nessun compositore, anzi io Ludwig vi dico...che conosco lo swing...un secolo prima che il Jazz invada...il mondo...
Ragazzi la struttura ritmica e metrica di questa mia arietta, non si è mai vista prima, e mai si è udita...


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho capito che tutti sentiamo le stesse cose...
> E non è affatto vero.
> Guarda che è come l'arte pittorica eh?
> Chi decide se un quadro diverrà un capolavoro o meno? L'autore?
> ...


 non mi sono spiegata...
ogni pezzo oggettivamente uguale da emozioni differenti ad ognuno.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata...
> ogni pezzo oggettivamente uguale da emozioni differenti ad ognuno.


Ah ho capito ora si.
Vero.
E queste non possono essere imposte con una saga...ah se a te dà emozioni diverse dalle mie allora vuol dire che hai un pessimo gusto musicale.
Ma occhio eh, il gusto musicale si evolve in una persona eh?


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho capito che tutti sentiamo le stesse cose...
> E non è affatto vero.
> Guarda che è come l'arte pittorica eh?
> Chi decide se un quadro diverrà un capolavoro o meno? L'autore?
> ...


E da 40-50 anni, combinasiun nessuno piu' in quell'ambito (classico) tira fuori qualcosa, escludendo la dodecafonica che e' una cagata assurda come l'astratta fatta solo per spennare i polli e dimostrare agli svegli  che non si ha un cazzo da dire...

a parte anche gl'imbarbarimenti pop pero' piacevoli alla John Williams che fa musica classica ma da film...

STAR WARS....

slurp...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E da 40-50 anni, combinasiun nessuno piu' in quell'ambito (classico) tira fuori qualcosa, escludendo la dodecafonica che e' una cagata assurda come l'astratta fatta solo per spennare i polli e dimostrare agli svegli  che non si ha un cazzo da dire...
> 
> a parte anche gl'imbarbarimenti pop pero' piacevoli alla John Williams che fa musica classica ma da film...
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAH....AHAHAHHAHAAHHA...
Ma per un compositore contemporaneo non esiste: ambito classico...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....ma cosa dici su...

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...dai sentiamo spiega ai comuni mortali come funziona la dodecafonia...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...e i procedimenti seriali...AHAHAHAHAH...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA63xTWZM5I

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...non hai mai capito che noi contemporanei...non possiamo dare una valutazione alle nostre opere eh?
Guarda Bach, morì nel 1750. Fu dimenticato, e Telemann osannato.
Nel 1829 parte la riscoperta di Bach, per opera di Mendellssohn...

Oggi tutti conoscono Bach, Telemann un po' meno...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

Lascia perdere Stermì...la musica non è il tuo campo...AHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## Mari' (30 Giugno 2011)

Comunque: Non vi disperate! :mrgreen:​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRgs_O-tvBk



Lui e' un furbo  




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma bisogna trasformare tutto in una Jihad ?
> 
> E per fortuna che non c'è *una sezione dedicata al calcio*, altrimenti ci uscivano i morti.
> 
> ...


 
Peccato non ci sia...:carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peccato non ci sia...:carneval:


Infatti a lei la vedo particolarmente Ultrà accanita :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti a lei la vedo particolarmente Ultrà accanita :carneval:


Diciamo che mi piace molto l'argomento:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diciamo che mi piace molto l'argomento:carneval::carneval:


Guarda, fra le tre strisciate italiane, quella rossonera forse è quella che mi stà meno sulle scatole, anche se è comunque una bella lotta: di una Farfalla Gobba comunque non avrei avuto pietà.......la guera è guera


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda, fra le tre strisciate italiane, quella rossonera forse è quella che mi stà meno sulle scatole, anche se è comunque una bella lotta: di una Farfalla Gobba comunque non avrei avuto pietà.......la guera è guera


Per me esiste una strisciata sola, le altre due mi fanno venire come minmo l'orticaria...
Non posso neanche litigare con te: la magica è praticamente la mia seconda squadra......(amori di gioventù già raccontati)


----------



## Kid (30 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me esiste una strisciata sola, le altre due mi fanno venire come minmo l'orticaria...
> Non posso neanche litigare con te: la magica è praticamente la mia seconda squadra......(amori di gioventù già raccontati)


Ve ammazzo tutti! :mrgreen:

Io da vero donnaiolo, amo la Signora del calcio.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ve ammazzo tutti! :mrgreen:
> 
> Io da vero donnaiolo, amo la Signora del calcio.


Non potevi essere perfetto.......un difettino dovevi averlo anche tu


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ve ammazzo tutti! :mrgreen:
> 
> Io da vero donnaiolo, *amo la Signora del calcio*.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (30 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non è che 4 anni di figure di merda possano cancellare il nostro glorioso passato eh!!!

Apritemi sta sottosezione del forum, che faccio l'hooligan!!!! :mexican:


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non è che 4 anni di figure di merda possano cancellare il nostro glorioso passato eh!!!
> 
> Apritemi sta sottosezione del forum, che faccio l'hooligan!!!! :mexican:


 con me caschi male.... alleggio:alleggio:


----------



## Kid (30 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> con me caschi male.... alleggio:alleggio:



Tafferugli in curva? :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAH....AHAHAHHAHAAHHA...
> Ma per un compositore contemporaneo non esiste: ambito classico...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....ma cosa dici su...
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...dai sentiamo spiega ai comuni mortali come funziona la dodecafonia...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...e i procedimenti seriali...AHAHAHAHAH...
> ...


Per quello dicevo che da decenni non si emulano i grandi del "classico" per mancanza di palle e ci si dedica alla contemporanea piu'....piu'...piu'...:rotfl:

vabbe' chiedo alla regia di trasmettere un video....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_3q3_VdVz8&feature=related


ah Polli' quando suoni cosi' alla cazzo le campagne e le miniere t'aspettano...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ben felice di non capirne come pensi te ma posso gentilmente mandare a cagare te, Stockhausen..Schomberg...suo genero Nono...Cage...Berio....etcetc? 

per me a chi piace sta roba manca qualche rotella....ma anche tutte...

forse e' per quello che te piace ma non e' sicuro che la capisci perche' non c'e' un cazzo da capire???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per quello dicevo che da decenni non si emulano i grandi del "classico" per mancanza di palle e ci si dedica alla contemporanea piu'....piu'...piu'...:rotfl:
> 
> vabbe' chiedo alla regia di trasmettere un video....
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Senti Stermì ti dico una cosa.
Il plagio.
Ma sai tu, almeno lo sai, quanti casi di plagio...inconsapevoli esistono in musica? No eh?
Vediamo se riesco a spiegarti come funziona.
1) Per valutare una musica, non ti puoi basare esclusivamente sull'orecchio tuo. Perchè dato che non sei musicista io dubito fortemente che tu oda le parti interne di una costruzione armonica.
2) Fai conto che le concatenazioni di intervalli, accordi ecc..ecc..ecc...siano come un lessico.
3) Ogni compositore si è evoluto secondo due matrici: la sua poetica, e la grammatica della musica. ( per esempio la musica cosìdetta leggera, non è altro che musica classica, semplificata).
4) Il sistema musicale si è sempre più arrichito di nuove trovate ed espedienti.
Per esempio in Bach non troverai mai un accordo di nona con fondamentale, anche se certe costruzioni bachiane sono incredibili, come non troverai un accordo di undicesima in Schumann, ma in Schumann troverai le none. In Ravel per esempio c'è un uso nuovo e innovativo della dissonanza.

Ebbene noi interpreti impattiamo anche la musica contemporanea secondo i nostri codici eh? Direi che la musica contemporanea si basa finalmente sulla materia sonora, svincolata dal concetto di notazione e mensuralismo.
Tu oggi citavi l'esperienza della seconda scuola di vienna, ossia la dodecafonia.
Eppure alcune opere dodecafoniche, ti piaccia o meno, sono entrate nel parnaso dei capolavori riconosciuti unanimemente dalla critica e sono le opere di Alban Berg.

Lulù, Il Woizzeck, la sua sonata per pianoforte op.1, e il concerto per violino dedicato alla memoria di un angelo.

Poi se vai a vedere le opere di Ennio Morricone, scoprirai un compositore, di un'originalità e di uno spessore che non immagini eh?
Ovvio Morricone, quando deve scrivere per il cinema, fa certe cose, ma quando scrive per musicisti è un altro musicista, non mi credi? Parlane con Salvatore Sciarrino per esempio.

Nessun compositore ha mai avuto bisogno di emulare un altro.
Casomai è come certi poeti del 900, quando si trovano certe costruzioni nella loro poesia si parla che so di petrarchismo.

Pollini ha avuto meriti immensi per la cultura musicale.
Anzichè tirarsela ha portato la grande musica pianistica nelle fabbriche ( anni 70), ed è stato da sempre molto curioso verso la letteratura del 900 e contemporanea eh?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaA_U_qoUOo&feature=related

Quando Liszt fece sentire sta roba per la prima volta...era musica contemporanea: nuova.
L'impegno per la musica nuova, fu sommo per quella banda di pazzi nata attorno al 1810: Chopin, Schumann, Wagner, Liszt, Mendellssohn.
Dire qualcosa di nuovo dopo Beethoven era una cosa per loro che non li faceva dormire la notte.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

Ecco altri esempi che per i contemporanei furono un fiasco colossale...Schumann parlò di non musica sta roba qua...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDU7lYJleb4&feature=related

Qui invece Camille Saint Saens se ne andò dopo poche battute...era il 1913:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RBBlHqXRWY&feature=related

Uno scandalo...
Eppure quest'opera del 1912, oggi è universalmente riconosciuta come uno dei capolavori assoluti del 900 storico...

Ovvio se non piace a Stermì...ovvio tutta un'orchestra che non sa suonare eh?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per quello dicevo che da decenni non si emulano i grandi del "classico" per mancanza di palle e ci si dedica alla contemporanea piu'....piu'...piu'...:rotfl:
> 
> vabbe' chiedo alla regia di trasmettere un video....
> 
> ...


Tu dici?
Arvo Part: classe 1935
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRDtrsuIEk8&feature=related

lutoslawsky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1-02C3jMr4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzOb3UhPmig&feature=related

Tutto il panorama del 900 è vasto eh? Non c'è solo Stockusen...

Guardate sto gigante...Messiaen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT4KmpBXqEg


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

Toh Stermì sta roba è del mio insegnante di composizione...morto nel 2000...
Dove hai mai sentito una musica così?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QukSXKiZ9oU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQiBnOn4ARE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od1I83HbQmQ&feature=related


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> Senti Stermì ti dico una cosa.
> Il plagio.
> Ma sai tu, almeno lo sai, quanti casi di plagio...inconsapevoli esistono in musica? No eh?
> ...


E' inutile che la meni con i soliti tuoi post kilometrici ed inversamente proporzionali alla ciccia, essendo il 99,9% aria fritta...:mrgreen:

quelle sperimentazioni avanguardistiche sono miseramente fallite in quanto non sono musica ma un'accozzaglia di note senza senso...

e' come trovare l'arte in un ingorgo ove tutti suonano il clackson alla cazzo e rigorosamente in modo casuale...

e' da dementi...infatti mi risulta che Boulez fosse autistico...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

di Stockhausen apprezzo solo le sue sperimentazioni elettroniche che hanno poi stimolato i Tangerine Dream per es che apprezzo....pero' non c'e' un'opera di Stocazz che sia fruibile nel senso pieno del termine, e' interessante solo come applicazione sperimentale di un nuovo strumento non tradizionale, (oscillatori, modulatori&C) per poi diventare il top mondiale con il Moog Modular 3c.....

cazzo all'epoca in contrapposizione a lui e sodali, ci davano dentro quelli dell'Ircam di Parigi che avevano il top mondiale dei computer musicali....

e pero' generavano cagate assurde....algoritmi casuali....ma che cazz...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

la musica come la pittura o altro, per essere fruibile non deve essere mediata dall'autore che ti deve spiegare cosa intendeva perche' altrimenti e' solo una presa per il culo ed una ladrata sulle spalle degli allocchi che abboccano...

comunque ormai il periodo per la metabolizzazione di queste cagate e riconoscerli capolavori e' stato piu' che sufficiente visto che certo schifo risale a 70-80 anni....

che aspettamo che siano i marziani a flipparsi pe' ste cacate?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Cosa disse Schomberg delle cagate che lui stesso e gli altri sperimentavano?

Quizz da 1000 punti...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' inutile che la meni con i soliti tuoi post kilometrici ed inversamente proporzionali alla ciccia, essendo il 99,9% aria fritta...:mrgreen:
> 
> quelle sperimentazioni avanguardistiche sono miseramente fallite in quanto non sono musica ma un'accozzaglia di note senza senso...
> 
> ...


Sai dirmi la differenza tra una nota musicale e un suono musicale?
Altrimenti stai tu menando il can per l'aia...
Stermì sono cose che non conosci che non puoi capire...
Senti lascia perdere...
Limitati ad ascoltare la musica che sei in grado di intelligere...
E lascia correre...
Guarda che qui dentro, la cultura è medio alta, e con sti post, ti stai facendo tu la figura...dell'ortolano che vende le zucchine al mercato del paesello eh?
Dalla scuola di Schoemberg uscirono risultati come questi:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrfoyyreUbE&feature=related

E la dodecafonia non è sperimentazione...
Le tecniche sono rigidissime...
Dai lascia perdere...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nn7yqDk5X8


Non c'è paragone con la musica del Gargano...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Arvo Part: classe 1935
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRDtrsuIEk8&feature=related
> 
> ...


E secondo te questi sono esempi (a parte la cagata inascoltabile n° 3..:mrgreen: ) della dodecafonica del cazzo, del serialismo del cazzo o della contemporanea del cazzo per cui hai fatto partire come al solito la tua fatua polemica visto che te sei tutto ed il contrario di tutto?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Posta, che rappresenti per benino invece, roba oltre che di Stocazz, di Schomberg, Nono, Berio, Cage, Boulez...(puo' bastare) e vediamo se non ti mandiamo a cagare a razzo anche sulla luna...

Prooova...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai dirmi la differenza tra una nota musicale e un suono musicale?
> Altrimenti stai tu menando il can per l'aia...
> Stermì sono cose che non conosci che non puoi capire...
> Senti lascia perdere...
> ...


Tutte le tecniche di rottura del preesistente inizialmente nascono sperimentando...

poi non essendo manco attecchita nel mondo musicale e' rimasta solo una tecnica sperimentale abortita...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque nun te preccupa' delle mie figure ma delle tue e chiedi al "tuo amichetto" Chen al riguardo di una certa discussione sull'acustica...

evita de continua a fa' i giochini fallimentari, bello...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Stermì sono cose che non conosci che non puoi capire...
> Senti lascia perdere...*
> Limitati ad ascoltare la musica che sei in grado di intelligere...
> E lascia correre...
> Guarda che qui dentro, la cultura è medio alta, e con sti post, ti stai facendo tu la figura...dell'ortolano che vende le zucchine al mercato del paesello eh?


Tipiche affermazioni da fallito, che non e' stato in grado di creare opere fruibili perche' incapace e si rifugia da megalomane nella torre d'avorio tacciando d'ignoranza chi non lo capisce perche' in effetti non c'e' niente da capire...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque meno male che la dodecafonia e merdate derivate, ce le siamo levate dai coglioni...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

nel tuo caso ti accomunerei al barattolo di merda d'artista di Fontana  come capolavoro del tuo ingegno......

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

Questo concerto ammetto pero' come sia emozionalmente travolgente ed eseguito da professionisti eccelsi tanto che ringrazio a nome dell'umanita' di avere avuto tra noi tali compositori stellari rispetto alle altre chiaviche che li hanno preceduti....

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUJagb7hL0E&feature=related

A dimostrazione che i coglioni non sono mica quelli che propongono ste puttanate ma quelli che pagano per andarle a vedere...e fa pure tanto figo intellettual-chic alla Conte dei poveretti.....

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Questo concerto ammetto pero' come sia emozionalmente travolgente ed eseguito da professionisti eccelsi tanto che ringrazio a nome dell'umanita' di avere avuto tra noi tali compositori stellari rispetto alle altre chiaviche che li hanno preceduti....
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


 miii che piattola sei:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> miii che piattola sei:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


Ma perche'?:mrgreen:

Uno cerca di capire dove sta l'arte in cagate immani come questa o nella merda d'artista di Fontana e tu contesti pure chi vorrebbe elevarsi?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pero' capisco solo che visto che pure te ce magni su ste cagate, le difenda a spada tratta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma perche'?:mrgreen:
> 
> Uno cerca di capire dove sta l'arte in cagate immani come questa o nella merda d'artista di Fontana e tu contesti pure chi vorrebbe elevarsi?
> 
> ...


 ma quanto sei sempre squisitamente complimentoso:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quanto sei sempre squisitamente complimentoso:mrgreen:


Sarei complimentoso ancora di piu' se te dicessi de trovarti un vero lavoro...

insieme a  sti "artisti" del menga...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sarei complimentoso ancora di piu' se te dicessi de *trovarti un vero lavoro...*
> 
> insieme a sti "artisti" del menga...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 questa è veramente bella, sterminatore.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è veramente bella, sterminatore.


Ero convinto che te sarebbi piaciuta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUJagb7hL0E&feature=related
> 
> A dimostrazione che *i coglioni non sono mica quelli che propongono ste puttanate ma quelli che pagano per andarle a vedere*...e fa pure tanto figo intellettual-chic alla Conte dei poveretti.....
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Entrambi. E' anche coglione che la propone.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Entrambi. E' anche coglione che la propone.


Vabbe' non volevo esagerare...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Comunque alcuni sono o erano proprio pazzi...

infatti sta roba (dodecafonica etcetc) nel quasi secolo, e' stata studiata da psichiatri ed hanno stabilito che solo uno con disturbi psichici puo' "apprezzare" sta merda perche' ha appunto le zone cerebrali alterate...

ci sara' un perche' se 6 miliardi e spicci  de persone la reputano una cagata pazzesca tanto che e' praticamente morta?

e s'inkazzano...gli artisti incompresi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E secondo te questi sono esempi (a parte la cagata inascoltabile n° 3..:mrgreen: ) della dodecafonica del cazzo, del serialismo del cazzo o della contemporanea del cazzo per cui hai fatto partire come al solito la tua fatua polemica visto che te sei tutto ed il contrario di tutto?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ascolta io volevo farti un esempio di tre musicisti originalissimi che hanno saputo creare la loro musica affrancandosi dai grandi capolavori del passato.
Quello che ti ostini a non capire è che la musica di Schoenberg ( impara a scrivere il suo nome) è diversissima da quella di Nono, quella di Nono è diversa da quella di Berio, come quella di Berio è diversa da quella di Cage...ecc..ecc...ecc...

Io capisco che ad un ingnorante l'arte della fuga di Bach, o il WTC di Bach, appaiano tutti noiosi e uguali eh?

Scrivi come se la musica di Vasco Rossi fosse uguale a quella di Zucchero Fornaciari.

I compositori che tu citi, fanno parte della musica che ha segnato in diversa misura il secolo scorso: mai si è visto un fiorire di poetiche e realizzazioni sonore come nel secolo scorso.

Paradossalmente la musica contemporanea concepita come serviva nel passato è oggi la musica composta per gli spot televisivi, le sigle di programmi tv, eccc...ecc...ecc...ecc...

Quello che ti sfugge è la preparazione:
Tutti: Nono, Berio, Cage...ecc..ecc...si sono formati anche loro con l'abc della musica: anche loro hanno studiato armonia, il basso dato, il canto dato, ecc..ecc..ecc...in particolare Luigi Nono.
Ma contento te...

Al pari del fenomeno Vasco Rossi...anche quei compositori lì hanno i loro cultori eh?
Al pari dei cultori di musica antica, di musica celtica, del Jazz...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Tu ti comporti con la musica come Pol Pot e i suoi Kmer rossi...sempre comunisti sono eh?

La tua intolleranza verso i gusti musicali delle altre persone sono incredibili.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6boKzPii02M&feature=related

Ecco Stermì se io ascolto sto pezzo sento tutta la sua costruzione e impalcatura interna...fai conto che sia un lago...tu puoi vedere solo la superfice...io tutta l'acqua, i pesci e tutto ciò che ci sta dentro.
Non puoi ascoltare sta musica così a livello epidermico.

Comunque mio caro...il primo compositore dodecafonico è questo: ti piaccia o meno...basta analizzare...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEfShx26xZg

Mi pare fosse un cornuto impazzito...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' non volevo esagerare...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Cominciamo dall'Abc...leggiti questo interessantissimo libro:
http://www.rodoni.ch/proscenio/cartellone/berglulu/rognoniindice2.html


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tutte le tecniche di rottura del preesistente inizialmente nascono sperimentando...
> 
> poi non essendo manco attecchita nel mondo musicale e' rimasta solo una tecnica sperimentale abortita...
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Manco attecchita nel mondo musicale?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...ma se perfino Morricone ha scritto pezzi usando questa tecnica...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...ma guarda che per noi addetti ai lavori è una specie di sudoku...eh?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....
Ma quali tecniche di rottura...AHAHAHAHAHA...
Sembri Debussy...la prima volta che a Parigi nel 1917 potè ascoltare Prokofiev...AHAHAHAHAHAAHA...
Ma almeno sai di cosa stai parlando?
Su cosa si basano le tecniche dodecafoniche?
E come mai fu possibile usarle?

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Le usava perfino Bach, nei soggetti delle fughe...AHAHAHAHAH...e una fuga di Bach è l'incipit di sta roba qua...udite popolo...AHAHAHAHAHAH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tipiche affermazioni da fallito, che non e' stato in grado di creare opere fruibili perche' incapace e si rifugia da megalomane nella torre d'avorio tacciando d'ignoranza chi non lo capisce perche' in effetti non c'e' niente da capire...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Terzo premio di composizione al Seghizzi...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Opere fruibili?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ma porco can, sai almeno che noi organisti per ciapare il diploma abbiamo da superare il famoso esame da 36 ore?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Ma da dove salta fuori sto qua...
AHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I


 wow si balla!
Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh! 
Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh! 


Rah-rah-ah-ah-ah-a
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
​


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Terzo premio di composizione al Seghizzi...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...
> Opere fruibili?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> ...


"Negli anni sessanta del secolo scorso Robert Francès, uno psicologo  francese, condusse un interessante esperimento. Sottopose alcuni  soggetti ad un brano seriale, poi glielo fece riascoltare, ma questa  seconda volta aveva sostituito un pezzo di questo brano con quello di un  altro brano, anch'esso seriale. *Nessuno, musicista o no, si accorse di  questa modifica.* 

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Nel 1990 egli ripeté l'esperimento, ottenendo gli  stessi risultati, segno di come la musica, *quando non tenga conto dei  meccanismi fondamentali di* *funzionamento del cervello umano*, rimanga al  di fuori della nostra possibilità di comprensione."



Appunto solo i deviati col cervello in disordine "l'apprezzano"...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque anche Mozart fu uno Schoemberg ante litteram e ce stava...sai dove no?, ma mai per un intero pezzo...

cazzo e' quasi un secolo ormai, che prima 5 e mo' 6 miliardi di persone  continuano a cagarla...tranne 4 gatti in croce col cervello disordinato...tipo il tuo pieno di depravazioni...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:

ma piantala ed esegui il silenzio di Cage piuttosto, ad libitum...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> "Negli anni sessanta del secolo scorso Robert Francès, uno psicologo francese, condusse un interessante esperimento. Sottopose alcuni soggetti ad un brano seriale, poi glielo fece riascoltare, ma questa seconda volta aveva sostituito un pezzo di questo brano con quello di un altro brano, anch'esso seriale. *Nessuno, musista o no, si accorse di questa modifica.*
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


 se dovete passare la visita oculistica stampatevi il post: 
chi vede solo la parte in rosso ha obbligo di lenti:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> se dovete passare la visita oculistica stampatevi il post:
> chi vede solo la parte in rosso ha obbligo di lenti:mrgreen:




E' vero!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cominciamo dall'Abc...leggiti questo interessantissimo libro:
> http://www.rodoni.ch/proscenio/cartellone/berglulu/rognoniindice2.html


Senz'altro, quanno nun pijo sonno o me servira' na' zeppa sotto al tavolo...

ho gia' dato....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2011)

*Fresca freasca*

* Vasco Rossi a Roma: ad aprire i concerti non ci sarà Emma Marrone ma Noemi.   *


                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Venerdì 01 Luglio 2011 14:35                                                                  

L'annuncio del ritiro di Vasco Rossi  ha sicuramente colto tutti di sorpresa - e molti sono coloro che ancora  non si rassegnano all'uscita di scena di uno dei più grandi cantanti  italiani -, ma se non altro ci si può consolare con il fatto che tutto è  pronto per le due serate allo Stadio Olimpico di Roma del Live Kom tour  2011. 

      I concerti si svolgeranno infatti stasera e domani alle ore 21, ma ad  aprirli non ci sarà - come era stato dichiarato in questi giorni - Emma  Marrone bensì Noemi, la giovanissima artista promossa da X-Factor e fin  dall'inizio sostenuta anche da Vasco.  Inutile dire che i fans della bionda cantante salentina non hanno preso  bene la notizia e in queste ore stanno circolando sul web commenti poco  carini nei confronti del rocker prossimo ormai alla "pensione". 

      Non è stato comunque escluso che Vasco Rossi  possa in futuro dedicarsi a qualche altro saltuario concerto - così  come è probabile che il cantante scriva altri pezzi per Noemi -, quindi  invitiamo tutti i fans del Blasco a non disperare.


http://www.newslab.it/musica/musica...certi-non-ci-sara-emma-marrone-ma-noemi-.html


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> * Vasco Rossi a Roma: ad aprire i concerti non ci sarà Emma Marrone ma Noemi. *
> 
> 
> Venerdì 01 Luglio 2011 14:35
> ...


 a me l'amore si odia piace
http://www.google.it/url?q=http://w...twIwAQ&usg=AFQjCNHmvCv7foBQjeNluRD4mj4VUeWIMQ


----------



## Buscopann (1 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me l'amore si odia piace
> http://www.google.it/url?q=http://w...twIwAQ&usg=AFQjCNHmvCv7foBQjeNluRD4mj4VUeWIMQ


Noemi è in gamba..ricorda un po' la prima Irene Grandi. Molto prima che cominciasse a fare la pubblicità del Pocket coffee ovviamente

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> "Negli anni sessanta del secolo scorso Robert Francès, uno psicologo  francese, condusse un interessante esperimento. Sottopose alcuni  soggetti ad un brano seriale, poi glielo fece riascoltare, ma questa  seconda volta aveva sostituito un pezzo di questo brano con quello di un  altro brano, anch'esso seriale. *Nessuno, musicista o no, si accorse di  questa modifica.*
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


1) Impara a scrivere il nome di Schoenberg. Va con la n.
2) Se tu solo sapessi quante volte mi sono divertito al piano a spacciare mie improvvisazioni per brani di celebri autori...ti cadono i pochi capelli che hai in testa.
3) Alcuni soggetti? Ma non musicisti. Fidati che se tu facevi ascoltare un brano seriale ad una testa come Max Reger, quello te lo riscriveva paro paro.
4) Esistono musiche scritte per il popolo e musiche composte da musicisti per altri musicisti. ( sta roba fin dal medioevo: la musica riservata è per iniziati).
5) Chi ha detto che la musica sia qualcosa che vada compreso?
6) I meccanismi del cervello umano non possono intelligere e comprendere ogni fenomeno sonoro, prova ne sia come noi percepiamo l'armonia.
7) Mozart un compositore seriale? Un Schoenberg ante litteram? Ma cosa dici su...l'idea del far musica in Mozart, è diverso da quello Schoenberghiano.

Ma tu che pontifichi tanto...
Hai mai letto almeno stile e idea di Schoenberg?
Hai mai macinato come noi tutti addetti ai lavori il suo manuale di armonia?
Sai tracciare il profilo creativo e artistico di Arnold Schoenberg?
E come pittore come lo conosci?
Sai spiegarci come da una cosa come Notte Trasfigurata, in cui l'eredità Wagneriana, Mahleriana, E per certi versi Bruckneriana, lui perviene alla dodecafonia?

Quello che sfugge ad uno come te è che qualsiasi musica tu oda oggi nel 2011, è condizionata da tutto il tuo vissuto uditivo.
Per te uomo del 2011, che hai udito i motori a scoppio, è impossibile poter sentire un pezzo di musica del 700 con le orecchie dell'uomo del 700.

E' impossibile oggi essere musicista professionista, compositore, ignorando la musica dei compositori della seconda scuola di Vienna.
E ci sono corsi specifici che studiano questa roba qua.

Se a te non piace, non puoi dire che è una cagata pazzesca.
Ma non si capisce come mai qualsiasi cosa tu non condivida ti spaventi da morire: nessuno ti spaccia la musica dodecafonica per quello che non è.

Tu cerchi di dar da intendere che quei compositori lì non sappiano scrivere musica nello stile di Mozart? 
Ma sei pazzo?
Hai mai letto che so le Funzioni Strutturali dell'armonia? Altro testo sacro di A. Schoenberg? Solo come lui spiega come funziona la musica degli altri è da brivido.

Ma ti basti questo per oggi, ma fidati ti stai infognando post dopo post...lascia stare cose di cui non hai nessuna competenza...ti fai solo figure penose.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUlmF5Oxqo8


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Impara a scrivere il nome di Schoenberg. Va con la n.
> 2) Se tu solo sapessi quante volte mi sono divertito al piano a spacciare mie improvvisazioni per brani di celebri autori...ti cadono i pochi capelli che hai in testa.
> 3) Alcuni soggetti? Ma non musicisti. Fidati che se tu facevi ascoltare un brano seriale ad una testa come Max Reger, quello te lo riscriveva paro paro.
> 4) Esistono musiche scritte per il popolo e musiche composte da musicisti per altri musicisti. ( sta roba fin dal medioevo: la musica riservata è per iniziati).
> ...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

vedo che il uikkend e' stato dedicato allo studio per la prima volta di cose che EVIDENTEMENTE non conoscevi...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:

mo' che appunto hai studiato, nel punto 5 ti contraddici come tuo solito avendo un cervelino da fallito, ammettendo che la musica mo' non si deve comprendere....

ao' decidete, semo ignoranti e limitati perche' la pseudo colta nun la capimo o e' come sostengo io che e' una cagata e nun ce sta un chez da capi'?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

a me per sondare la tua "conoscenza" e' bastato il tuo negare che quelle cagate avanguardiste abbiano avuto come compito specifico la rottura dell'estetica precedente, dell'armonia, della tonalita', del linguaggio musicale...cioe' la morte dell'arte, intesa come lo si faceva prima che questi eccelsi artisti cercassero d'imporre il loro verbo...e secondo me perfino Minerva a differenza tua ce lo sapeva gia' perche' nella pittura l'astrattismo e cagate degenerate simili abbattono gli stessi canoni...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ciao chen...adesso mentre te esegui il silenzio di Cage, io a lui, teorico che ogni suono e' musica, perfino i rumori, gli dedico il risultato finale di una mia cagata...reale e non figurata e cioe' il suono dello sciacquone che certamente apprezzerebbe...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che degna compagnia de musicisti alliti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> vedo che il uikkend e' stato dedicato allo studio per la prima volta di cose che non conosci...
> 
> ...


Sbagli...
Credimi un artista: crea, non progetta.
Oggi vai a leggere Adorno, poi passi per Anceschi, Eco, Prieto...e finisci con Nanni di "Per una nuova Semiologia dell'arte".

Poi vai a manifestare contro la Rai che ha messo come responsabile a Radio 3, un compositore: il maestro Dall'Ongaro 54 anni, che appunto per meri interessi personali ( e non sia mai per far cultura), si ostina a programmare su Radio 3, spazi per la musica contemporanea.

Chissà perchè quando sei nei guai invochi Chen e il fallito.

Senti Sterminator...un compositore ha una conoscenza materica della musica...la crea, la fa, non ha una conoscenza come dire da saperi che appartengono agli intellettuali..
Scemo nasce prima l'opera o la poetica a cui soggiace?
Ripeto leggi stile ed idea...
E non tirare in campo Minerva, facendo caciara del cazzo...tra poetiche pittoriche e poetiche musicali...
Ti sfido a mostrarmi in musica quali canoni sono stati abbatuti...
E ti faccio un nome che vale per tutti: Igor Strawinsky.
Parlaci allora della poetica e degli ideali artistici di questo importantissimo compositore del secolo scorso, uno che se gli girava male ( mi paghi), faceva anche il Mogol del momento.

Ma si sa...tu vedi solo le cose dal punto di vista del Manifesto.
Allora parlaci come gli ideali politici sovietici, portarono in carcere e a processi un altro gigante come Shostakovic.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagli...
> Credimi un artista: crea, non progetta.
> 
> Oggi vai a leggere Adorno, poi passi per Anceschi, Eco, Prieto...e finisci con Nanni di "Per una nuova Semiologia dell'arte".
> ...


Ma piantala...chen...:mrgreen:

Famme capi', quale artista crea, uno classico o uno fallito dei tuoi?:rotfl:

Uno di quelli dell'aleatoria crea, lasciando liberta' agli esecutori di  fare il cazzo che voleno perche' non c'e' manco la partitura?

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

sei patetico...e fallimentare nel sostenere le tue tesi....

vai a sona' il cristo re alla messa dei vecchietti vai...che e' tardi...sperando che te riempiono er piattino...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2011)

non so più come dirtelo, sterminatore: paragonare l'arte classica a quella contemporanea non ha senso.
ho già detto che l'arte è espressione e comunicazione del tempo che si vive e il giudizio strettamente tecnico (ammesso che qualcuno qui possa azzardarne uno) lascia il tempo che trova.
dopo di ché pensala come vuoi ma lasciami fuori dalle discussioni tue con il conte.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so più come dirtelo, sterminatore: paragonare l'arte classica a quella contemporanea non ha senso.
> ho già detto che l'arte è espressione e comunicazione del tempo che si vive e il giudizio strettamente tecnico (ammesso che qualcuno qui possa azzardarne uno) lascia il tempo che trova.
> dopo di ché pensala come vuoi ma lasciami fuori dalle discussioni tue con il conte.


Appunto...proprio perche' la contemporanea non ha senso...:rotfl:

Comunque ti citavo per il parallelo astrattismo-dodecafonica/atonale visto che "musicisti" collaboravano con  pittori e tutti e due tendevano a buttare a mare i canoni precedenti e a imporre i loro nuovi...come tutte le avanguardie...

fallendo miseramente pero' se dopo quasi un secolo nun se le caga niuno......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Appunto...proprio perche'* la contemporanea non ha senso...:rotfl:*
> 
> Comunque ti citavo per il parallelo astrattismo-dodecafonica/atonale visto che "musicisti" collaboravano con pittori e tutti e due tendevano a buttare a mare i canoni precedenti e a imporre i loro nuovi...
> 
> ...


 per te.ok:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per te.ok:mrgreen:


E 6 miliardi de capocce....una piu' una meno...:rotfl:

Mo' pero' chen che ha studiato nel uikkend dice, rispetto all'altro giorno, che non si deve manco capire quindi nun so' ignorante e limitato ma dovrei solo aprirti il portafogli zitto e muto...

hai voja affa' la fame...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (4 Luglio 2011)

Premesso che qui chiunque può esprimere le proprie opinioni e nei termini che vuole, proporrei comunque di fare un taglio sul fondo del cul de sac dove si è infilato Stermi perché non riesce più a uscirne. Il campari col bianco dovrebbe averlo finito ormai. Qualcuno ha un paio di forbici?

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Premesso che qui chiunque può esprimere le proprie opinioni e nei termini che vuole, proporrei comunque di fare un taglio sul fondo del cul de sac dove si è infilato Stermi perché non riesce più a uscirne. Il campari col bianco dovrebbe averlo finito ormai. Qualcuno ha un paio di forbici?
> 
> Buscopann


Cul de sac perche' l'interlocutore "esperto" un giorno sostiene na' cosa ed un alltro, dopo che approfondisce ,l'esatto contrario come altri qua hanno notato?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

se permetti il tema mi appassiona deppiu' de vasco...te dispiace?

si sta sporcando il tuo treddo con la dodecafonica?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cul de sac perche' l'interlocutore "esperto" un giorno sostiene na' cosa ed un alltro, dopo che approfondisce l'esatto contrario come altri qua hanno notato?


Indipendentemente dalle competenze del Conte, che io non posso oggettivamente valutare perché non conosco "didatticamente" la materia, ho l'impressione (ma la mia è solo un'impressione, quindi conta poco) che tu voglia dimostrare la tua ragione inoltrandoti in argomenti che non dimostri di conoscere appronditamente.
E' come se io entrassi in ospedale e al cardiochirurgo dicessi di smetterla di fare gli Holter perché tanto non servono a un tubo. Questo è il tuo modo di esprimerti, arrampicandoti su montagne che sono spesso impervie anche per gli addetti ai lavori.
Sei davvero la caricatura perfetta del Bauscia milanese. Potremmo parlare anche del brodo Star e tu ne sapresti molto più di noi anche di quello, senza ammettere repliche.
Dai..diamo una sforbiciata, su. Allontanati però..altrimenti al posto delle tue solite :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, ci dobbiamo mettere queste miiiiimiiiiimiiiiimiiiiimiiiii

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Indipendentemente dalle competenze del Conte, che io non posso oggettivamente valutare perché non conosco "didatticamente" la materia, ho l'impressione (ma la mia è solo un'impressione, quindi conta poco) che tu voglia dimostrare la tua ragione inoltrandoti in argomenti che non dimostri di conoscere appronditamente.
> E' come se io entrassi in ospedale e al cardiochirurgo dicessi di smetterla di fare gli Holter perché tanto non servono a un tubo. Questo è il tuo modo di esprimerti, arrampicandoti su montagne che sono spesso impervie anche per gli addetti ai lavori.
> Sei davvero la caricatura perfetta del Bauscia milanese. Potremmo parlare anche del brodo Star e tu ne sapresti molto più di noi anche di quello, senza ammettere repliche.
> Dai..diamo una sforbiciata, su. Allontanati però..altrimenti al posto delle tue solite :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, ci dobbiamo mettere queste miiiiimiiiiimiiiiimiiiiimiiiii
> ...


Maddai eccoti un elenco di punti di rottura:
Artusi si straccia le vesti scrivendo al cugino di Monteverdi perchè Monteverdi ( brrrrrrrrrr che schifezza) ha osato una nuova divisione delle note, mai impiegata prima.

Andiamo avanti:
Caccini e Peri con le nuove musiche....brrrrrrrrrr che schifezza e siamo solo nel 1600.

Un brutto giorno Mozart dopo aver coglionato Clementi dicendogli che è un pestatasti, vede un giovane di Bonn al pianoforte e resta interdetto.
Beethoven fu un grandissimo punto di rottura con il vecchio, il primo musicista che poteva fare come cazzo gli pareva e non comporre a gettone.
L'eredità di Mozart non va perduta: quante volte ho detto a Schubert, dai mona non spaventarti, è bellissima anche la tua musica.

Poi altro punto è Liszt con la musica dell'avvenire.
Ma la tradizione Beethoveniana viene salvaguardata da Brahms, appoggiato da Hanslick che riesce a salutare la sua prima Sinfonia come la decima di Beethoven. Per fortuna ragazzi la tradizione è salva rispetto quei dissoluti depravatoni dei romantici...infatti Schumann si getta nel Reno e muore internato. Ma non parliamo di Chopin il depresso...

Altro punto di rottura: Il Tristano di Wagner rappresentato a Parigi...si scatena un putiferio da terza qguerra mondiale...un vespaio immondo...Berlioz per tre giorni vaga per Parigi...choccato ancor di più di quella volta che vide il teatro di Shakeaspare...senza capire una mazza di inglese...

Ma andiamo avanti...
Oramai la nuova musica si è affermata...l'ìeredità di Liszt apre le vie a Debussy e Ravel...ma altro scandalo, arriva dall'est un invornito selvaggio...con la sua suite scita...porco mondo cane...sti slavi del cazzo...che arrivano con le loro barbarie...non ci bastava quel fallito militare avvinazzato di Mussorgsky, no ora abbiamo tra i coglioni Prokofiev, e per giunta Bartok...ma per Bartok, abbiamo Kodaly che fa da garante.

Mentre in Germania Orff fa i Carmina e si protegge il culo, mentre Richard Strauss si ostina a tenersi un assistente ebreo e a collezionare Mercedes....quei mentecatti elaborano la dodecafonia...che mondo di pazzi, non ci bastava l'intonarumori di Russolo, le cagate dei futuristi, non ci bastava quel pazzo poeta dedito a bere piscio e mangiar merda come D'Annunzio che gioca all'eroe...con gli aerei...no abbiamo sti pazzi dodecafonisti...

Poi cazzo Messian si mette a studiare il canto degli uccelli, e la musica di giava e bali...quel maledetto cattolicone...tira in orchestra le onde Martinot...

In più altro casin l'industria discografica americana invade l'Europa con il Jazz...ed ecco che i costumi colassano...sti Jazzisti depravatoni, avvinazzati...e drogati...quella troia debosciata di Billie Holiday...

Infine in mezzo ad una babele di poetiche...arrivano i rockettari...la generazione Beat...i Beatles!

Ma la musica è anche questo...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW8gwg6pWoY&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Certi discorsi...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...di stermì...suonano così nelle mie orecchie...AHAHAHAHAHAHA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNtYYuWILNE&feature=related


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Indipendentemente dalle competenze del Conte, che io non posso oggettivamente valutare perché non conosco "didatticamente" la materia, ho l'impressione (ma la mia è solo un'impressione, quindi conta poco) che tu voglia dimostrare la tua ragione inoltrandoti in argomenti che non dimostri di conoscere appronditamente.
> E' come se io entrassi in ospedale e al cardiochirurgo dicessi di smetterla di fare gli Holter perché tanto non servono a un tubo. Questo è il tuo modo di esprimerti, arrampicandoti su montagne che sono spesso impervie anche per gli addetti ai lavori.
> Sei davvero la caricatura perfetta del Bauscia milanese. Potremmo parlare anche del brodo Star e tu ne sapresti molto più di noi anche di quello, senza ammettere repliche.
> Dai..diamo una sforbiciata, su. Allontanati però..altrimenti al posto delle tue solite :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, ci dobbiamo mettere queste miiiiimiiiiimiiiiimiiiiimiiiii
> ...


Va che se nun t'hanno bannato da google, scopriresti le avanguardie cosa hanno come scopo e quindi cosa pretendono di imporre sti artisti del cazzo...

va che c'arriveresti anche te nun te sottovaluta'...nun e' difficile...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

poi dimmi te come se po' fa' ad argomentare con uno che adesso ti dice bianco e poi te dice nero...alla chen sempre sputtanato pero'...

neh Nico'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Va che se nun t'hanno bannato da google, scopriresti le avanguardie cosa hanno come scopo e quindi cosa pretendono di imporre sti artisti del cazzo...
> 
> va che c'arriveresti anche te nun te sottovaluta'...nun e' difficile...
> 
> ...


Le avanguardie?
Cocchino siamo nel 2011...
Le musiche che hai citato tu...sono già il...passato...per chi opera oggi...
Dai su...aggiornati...
Sei fermo sempre agli anni 70.
Da non credere...
Guarda che adesso c'è Giovanni Allevi che è convinto di essere l'avanguardia.

E il Blasco si ritira perchè sa benissimo che la sua epoca è finita...e se vuole diventare oggetto di culto...deve saper cristallizzare la sua opera e lasciarla in pasto alla coscienza collettiva.

Il tempo decide...
Poi credimi ( tu che non l'hai fatta) la vita da "concertista" è massacrante...Vasco ha 60 anni...e se ha bei schei messi via...ora può riposarsi...

A meno che non riesca a diventare una leggenda...vivente...come Peter Gabriel...lui decide quando apparire in pubblico, dove, come e soprattutto cosa esibire.
Ma pochi possono permettersi certi lussi eh?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai eccoti un elenco di punti di rottura:
> Artusi si straccia le vesti scrivendo al cugino di Monteverdi perchè Monteverdi ( brrrrrrrrrr che schifezza) ha osato una nuova divisione delle note, mai impiegata prima.
> 
> Andiamo avanti:
> ...



E' inutile che ce giri intorno aggiungendo roba non pertinente per alzare la cortina fumogena...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

anche Schoenberg ammise che se dopo tutto il tempo passato (per lui) ste cagate nun se so' imposte la colpa e' inevitabilmente dell'artista e non del fruitore...

ormai siamo al secolo e ci puliamo il culo con i cadaveri...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le avanguardie?
> Cocchino siamo nel 2011...
> Le musiche che hai citato tu...sono già il...passato...per chi opera oggi...
> Dai su...aggiornati...
> ...


Allevi non e' convinto di fare l'avanguardia, gnurant, ma di scaricare nel cesso definitivamente Stockhausen &C e derivati perche' so' cagate immani e ritornare al classico emozionale....

altra cagata alla chen...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

toh per te cosi' t'informi e pe' Busco che e' pigro e poi glije gira la capoccia....

http://marcolenzi.wordpress.com/2009/01/05/stockhausen-vs-allevi/

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' inutile che ce giri intorno aggiungendo roba non pertinente per alzare la cortina fumogena...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


E tu non scrivere cose manipolate.
Schoenberg non ha mai scritto questo.
Hai completamente distorto il suo concetto.
Brutto che tu faccia pessima informazione. Pessimo.
Sei un baro.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu non scrivere cose manipolate.
> Schoenberg non ha mai scritto questo.
> Hai completamente distorto il suo concetto.
> Brutto che tu faccia pessima informazione. Pessimo.
> Sei un baro.


Se non lo sai ce credo che pensi sia inventato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

E di Cage mi contesti anche cio' che ho affermato di lui e cioe' che per lui e' musica anche il rumore?

I rumori casalinghi per lui sono una sinfonia...quindi con lo sciacquone se faceva na' pippa ricordandosi le cascate...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma a te de quanno il fallito anno' a lascia e raddoppia ad esibirsi con la vasca da bagno e le radio e merda varia, t'ha detto niente la mamma?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

Cos'e' stai a ravana' sul web pe' sape' se Cage e' veramente annato a Lascia o raddoppia a farse sbertuccia' da Maikk e dall'Italia intera?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cos'e' stai a ravana' sul web pe' sape' se Cage e' veramente annato a Lascia o raddoppia a farse sbertuccia' da Maikk e dall'Italia intera?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No...ti ho solo mollato sei tu come un moscone caduto nella minestra continui a girare intorno...

Capisci per me la musica è na roba seria.
Tu comunque non mi hai ancora detto come funziona la tecnica dodecafonica, i processi seriali in Mozart, ecc..ecc..ecc...
E quali siano le avanguardie contemporanee...ma guarda qua...

http://www.consmilano.it/fileadmin/...cuola_di_Composizione-DCPL15-COMPOSIZIONE.pdf

http://www.unisi.it/ricerca/prog/musica/linguaggio/tec_comp.htm

http://www.conservatorio.firenze.it/index.php?id=127

Figurati se per noi musicisti è pertinente Cage che va a Rischiatutto...quelle son cagate.

A noi è chiesto solo di essere padroni di tecniche compositive: piaccia o meno a te.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goffredo_Petrassi

Lo so Stermì...ai tuoi tempi i trattori non c'erano e si coltivava la terra a nude braccia...

Casomai se proprio vuoi saperla tutta...per un compositore contemporaneo...il problema è: è già stato fatto tutto.
Ma se vuoi quando vieni a trovarmi...ti faccio sentire dal vivo e in diretta tutto quel che vuoi...tu canti e io ti accompagno...

Ovvio i non addetti ai lavori neanche sanno come si confezionano i prodotti...logico no?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...ti ho solo mollato sei tu come un moscone caduto nella minestra continui a girare intorno...
> 
> Capisci per me la musica è na roba seria.
> Tu comunque non mi hai ancora detto come funziona la tecnica dodecafonica, i processi seriali in Mozart, ecc..ecc..ecc...
> ...


Lascia o raddoppia non rischiatutto....:mrgreen:

ando' perche' era esperto de funghi....me sa allucinogeni pero' ....:rotfl:

Umberto Eco e Berio leggevano le domande prima e gliele dicevano a Cage cosi' indovinava ed andava altre volte per diffondere quelle cacate, anziche' essere cacciato a pedate...

alla fine Mike lo congedo' chiedendogli se ritornava in america...al che rispose...io vado ma la mia musica resta in Italia e Mike di rimando gli fece....sarebbe meglio che restasse lei e se ne andasse la sua musica...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

a proposito di canto....il canto e' gia' sparito da quella musica de merda...

ci sara' un perche'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Lascia o raddoppia non rischiatutto....:mrgreen:
> 
> ando' perche' era esperto de funghi....me sa allucinogeni pero' ....:rotfl:
> 
> ...


Uh signur...
Ok...ho capito non ne sai nulla...ok...
Dura con gli ignoranti eh?
Ma almeno hai una vaga idea di cosa intendiamo noi quando parliamo di serie? 
E su che parametri costruiamo la serie che poi ci farà da guida per svolgere il pezzo?
Guarda per esempio qui...
Ascolta e poi spiegaci come sono organizzate le serie in questo pezzo...

sai almeno leggerla?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Lnh-LbjPMM&feature=related

Te ne faccio un'analisi accurata?
Sei in grado di capirla?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uh signur...
> Ok...ho capito non ne sai nulla...ok...
> Dura con gli ignoranti eh?
> Ma almeno hai una vaga idea di cosa intendiamo noi quando parliamo di serie?
> ...


Azz...mi hai criticato perche' ero fermo agli anni 70 mentre al 2011 e' progredita e mo' torni ancora piu' indietro agli anni 30??...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

chi c'hai di piu' vicino a noi???... qualche pirla che lancia nel pianoforte le palline da ping pong ?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ancora co' sta storia poi?....la musica e' tale quando non ha bisogno del manuale d'istruzione per fruirla che per te mo' di nuovo serve........prima si' poi no e poi di nuovo si....:mrgreen:

ecchesso' le istruzioni dell'ikea in finlandese?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Azz...mi hai criticato perche' ero fermo agli anni 70 mentre al 2011 e' progredita e mo' torni ancora piu' indietro agli anni 50??...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ora non scappi...
Spiegami come funziona la dodecafonia...
Lascia perdere il resto...
Ma neanche sai tu...quante domande ci facciamo noi circa la reazione del pubblico che fruisce la nostra opera...
E te lo dico da esecutore che ha presentato al pubblico prime assolute di Oliviero Lacagnina e di Fabio Locatelli.

Ma quello che non ti entra in testa è che sei tu che hai bisogno di un manuale di istruzione per certa musica, perchè dato che non sai come collocarla ti spaventa.

Il pubblico in genere fa come Sole, la accetta o la rifiuta a seconda delle emozioni che prova.

Che te frega a te, se per ottenere certi effetti sonori, si usano le palline da ping pong...su un pianoforte eh?

Perchè l'uso di uno strumento musicale deve essere rigidamente codificato e sempre uguale a sè stesso?

Ascolta qui Gould con un pianoforte "preparato" mi pare avesse messo delle puntine sui martelletti ed esigeva che suonasse come un clavicembalo nevrotico...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SDpIyVhZKA


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

To ciapa gnurant...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av2XTNgA72w

Due geni assoluti che parlano di Schoenberg in Schoenberghese!

Ascolta bene il loro dialogo...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Non so voi...ma per me...ascoltare questa 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmf4Z9HsnFQ&NR=1&feature=fvwp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cKrZ3BsJiM&feature=related

Incominciamo a vedere e a sentire le cose per come sono.
Senza timore...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXlii5kUsjY&feature=related


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora non scappi...
> Spiegami come funziona la dodecafonia...
> Lascia perdere il resto...
> Ma neanche sai tu...quante domande ci facciamo noi circa la reazione del pubblico che fruisce la nostra opera...
> ...


Vedo che hai finito gli argomenti e te fissi sull'inutile...:mrgreen:

A me interessa l'esecuzione del pianista con le palline nel momento in cui devo mette mano al portafogli, per il resto se so' altri i fessi che scuciono posso solo compatirli...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Maestro me fa il bis, che quella sequenza me suscitava quarcheccosa?

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vedo che hai finito gli argomenti e te fissi sull'inutile...:mrgreen:
> 
> A me interessa l'esecuzione del pianista con le palline nel momento in cui devo mette mano al portafogli, per il resto se so' altri i fessi che scuciono posso solo compatirli...
> 
> ...


Ripeto...
Di a questo forum, come funziona la musica dodecafonica...
Dai casso ste robe le sa anche l'uomo della frutta al mercato dai...
Magari anche lui dispone le sue cassettine di frutta seguendo il metodo seriale...
Incredibile scrivi di cose che non conosci per nulla...
Come se dopo due ore che parliamo della pittura di Giotto te ne uscissi...ah ma io non ho mai visto un quadro di Giotto...
Ma che figure...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto...
> Di a questo forum, come funziona la musica dodecafonica...
> Dai casso ste robe le sa anche l'uomo della frutta al mercato dai...
> Magari anche lui dispone le sue cassettine di frutta seguendo il metodo seriale...
> ...


Ok hai finito gli argomenti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

d'altronde nun e' che quella merda ne avesse poi molti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sto ancora aspettando da te come quella merda si sia evoluta fino al 2011...

che faccio la posto io st'evoluzione...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ok hai finito gli argomenti...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Si sto aspettando...dai posta...
Comunque tu la metta...
Ci saranno persone che non spendono mezzo euro per una canzone di Vasco...e persone disposte a far la fila davanti al botteghino...per assistere ai suoi concerti...

Quella merda è entrata nel patrimonio dei compositori contemporanei, come Giotto è entrato in Kandisky.

Ma se vuoi ti posto l'analisi dettagliata di un mio pezzo dodecafonico.
Ma dubito che tu capisca...come funziona.

E ti piaccia o non ti piaccia...la tua affermazione che sei miliardi di persone non ascoltano quella roba è errata.
E' impossibile che tutte queste persone possano aver ascoltato che so la musica di Webern.

Mi dispiace per te, ma quella musica là, è arrivata ai giorni nostri: viene studiata nei conservatori di stato, è patrimonio di ogni interprete che voglia servirsene, e viene anche messa in cartellone.

Direi che è una cosa di nicchia.
Poi in Italia, rispetto al resto dell'Europa e gli Stati Uniti e l'Australia...abbiamo un'istruzione musicale pessima.
Per cui bene o male siamo tutti ascoltatori passivi.

Tu che competenze musicali di base possiedi?

Perchè dovete sapere...che in Germania anche la scuola dei meccanici ha il suo coro e orchestra...fare musica praticamente ( e non leggendo i trattati dei teorici e dei critici) è una cosa normale per tutti.

Ma ovvio colpa dei nostri governanti...del deboscio...ecc..ecc...lo sfascio morale...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si sto aspettando...dai posta...
> Comunque tu la metta...
> Ci saranno persone che non spendono mezzo euro per una canzone di Vasco...e persone disposte a far la fila davanti al botteghino...per assistere ai suoi concerti...
> 
> ...


Quella musica e' praticamente morta perche' e un aborto riconosciuto da tutti i musicisti con i coglioni che non siano pazzi o depravati pero'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che cazzo c'entra che se studia nei conservatori?...pure all'universita' se studiano gli egizi o i comportamenti criminali e Lombroso se divertiva pure con la fisiognomica....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sta musica va in cartellone...e dove???...ma quando?

le nostre strade so' piene de sti cartelloni....:rotfl:

gli "artisti" che se so' arresi, hanno levato di mezzo anche il canto da sta merda...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Comunque se fossi chen te saresti ricordato che fui anche fonico in studio di registrazione e certi musicisti con i coglioni dodecaedrici (anche con l'orecchio assoluto per curiosita') con cui me la facevo decantavano le qualita' de Stocazz e compagnia...

ohhhh se le decantavano....specie alla toilette...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2011)

Stavo pensando che forse andrò al prossimo concerto di Vasco. Conte, che dici, andiamo insieme?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Stavo pensando che forse andrò al prossimo concerto di Vasco. Conte, che dici, andiamo insieme?


Si' cosi' t'illustra le sue composizioni dodecafoniche....perche' all'uopo ha dichiarato che compone quella...

se se parlava dello Zecchino avrebbe detto che compone quella....

camaleontico...:mrgreen:

stai pronta a chiama' er 118 comunque...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ps: 1 miliardo de vorte mejo Vasco comunque che quella merda...sia chiaro...

Busco aripijate...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Stavo pensando che forse andrò al prossimo concerto di Vasco. Conte, che dici, andiamo insieme?


SI.
Promesso.
E' ora che ascolti un concerto di Vasco.
Promesso.
Dopo l'esperienza di Gabriel all'Arena di Verona, posso farcela.


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Promesso.
> E' ora che ascolti un concerto di Vasco.


Invitiamo anche Buscopann!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quella musica e' praticamente morta perche' e un aborto riconosciuto da tutti i musicisti con i coglioni che non siano pazzi o depravati pero'...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


1) Ovvio quegli sconosciuti sono solo invidiosi del successo e della popolarità di Stockausen.
2) Dio ci liberi dai fonici
Che di musica non capiscono una beneamata mazza.
3) Non sai neppure che dire mettere in cartellone significa in programma: il Teatro alla Scala di Milano ha in cartellone le opere tal dei tali...significa...
Scaletta! Gnurant!
Sei proprio uno zotico eh in tutto ciò che è arte e sensibilità.

Ma dio ci scampi dai fonici...di quei litigi che non ti dico...ma robe da matti...
Ma incidevi classica o leggera?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Invitiamo anche Buscopann!


Ok...basta che non inviti Stermì: non lo voglio tra i coglioni.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Ovvio quegli sconosciuti sono solo invidiosi del successo e della popolarità di Stockausen.
> 2) Dio ci liberi dai fonici
> Che di musica non capiscono una beneamata mazza.
> 3) Non sai neppure che dire mettere in cartellone significa in programma: il Teatro alla Scala di Milano ha in cartellone le opere tal dei tali...significa...
> ...


per la 3....

sei solo un cazzo pieno d'acqua....


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

per le altre....

pure

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si' cosi' t'illustra le sue composizioni dodecafoniche....perche' all'uopo ha dichiarato che compone quella...
> 
> se se parlava dello Zecchino avrebbe detto che compone quella....
> 
> ...


Scemo compito di composizione XD.
Non fai il compitino: diploma non ciappi.
Come dire: Non hai la patente per fregiarti del titolo di compositore.
Ma robe da matti eh?
Come dire...non studi diritto romano, laurea in giurisprudenza niet.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...basta che non inviti Stermì: non lo voglio tra i coglioni.


Ma figurate...vado al Paolo Pini e faccio prima...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...basta che non inviti Stermì: non lo voglio tra i coglioni.


Uffa però. Farvi cambiare discorso è un'impresa impossibile!


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Uffa però. Farvi cambiare discorso è un'impresa impossibile!


Pero' dai quella merda e' 1 secolo che cercano di rimestarla e piu' la rimestano e piu' puzza...:rotfl:

il fenomeno dal punto di vista almeno organolettico e' stato moooooolto importante....

nei campi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (4 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Uffa però. Farvi cambiare discorso è un'impresa impossibile!


Metti una tua foto in lingerie..vedrai che lo cambiano subito :carneval::carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Metti una tua foto in lingerie..vedrai che lo cambiano subito :carneval::carneval:


Non credo sai... Stermi ha già detto che sono una gatta morta e a lui le gatte morte lo ammosciano. Mi farebbe a fettine e ricomincerebbe a litigare


----------



## Buscopann (4 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non credo sai... Stermi ha già detto che sono una gatta morta e a lui le gatte morte lo ammosciano. Mi farebbe a fettine e ricomincerebbe a litigare


Ricordati che chi disprezza..compra! Fa il prezioso, ma poi appena sente l'odore anche lui comincia a scodinzolare :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (4 Luglio 2011)

E con questa chiudiamo il post  Altro che dodecafonia, Mozart, Bach, Beethoven, pianoforti e clavicembali :carneval:

​ www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YH42EsI_2A

Buscopann


----------



## elena (4 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E con questa chiudiamo il post  Altro che dodecafonia, Mozart, Bach, Beethoven, pianoforti e clavicembali :carneval:
> 
> ​ www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YH42EsI_2A
> 
> Buscopann


e comunque io adoro questa 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVAZezs0H9s


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2011)

*La mia e' questa! :up:
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CydZtP_XlA​


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

La mia è sempre stata questa...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYMuL0z2uJk&feature=related


----------



## Buscopann (5 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> e comunque io adoro questa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVAZezs0H9s


Sally non è una canzone. E' qualcosa di molto più grande. E' talmente bella che piace pure a chi odia Vasco. Se si pensa che l'ha scritta in una notte sola strimpellando la chitarra.
Credo che sia il suo capolavoro. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia è sempre stata questa...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYMuL0z2uJk&feature=related


Stupenda..però questa è una delle poche canzoni che non ha scritto lui. Testo e musica sono di una sconosciuta cantante che apriva i suoi concerti dirante il tour "Buoni o Cattivi" e che poi è scomparsa.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (5 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *La mia e' questa! :up:*​
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CydZtP_XlA​


Dì la verità..a te questa piace perché lìha citata Bersani durante uno dei suoi comizi :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ricordati che chi disprezza..compra! Fa il prezioso, ma poi appena sente l'odore anche lui comincia a scodinzolare :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Vabbe' vedo cosa si puo' fare....:mrgreen:

(cosi' accontento anche Diletta...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dì la verità..a te questa piace perché lìha citata *Bersani* durante uno dei suoi comizi :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


:ira: no.

Mi piace molto il testo:

​ 
_Eh già_
_sembrava la fine del mondo_
_ma sono ancora qua_
_Ci vuole abilità_
_eh, già_
_il freddo quando arriva poi va via_
_il tempo di inventarsi un’altra diavoleria_​ _Eh, già_
_sembrava la fine del mondo_
_ma sono qua_
_e non c’è niente che non va_
_non c’è niente da cambiare_​ _Con un cuore che batte più forte_
_la vita che va e non va_
_al diavolo non si vende_
_si regala_​ _Con l’anima che si pente_
_metà e metà_
_con l’aria, col sole_
_con la rabbia nel cuore_
_con l’odio, l’amore_
_in quattro parole…_
_…io sono ancora qua!_​ _Eh, già_
_eh, già_
_…io sono ancora qua!_​ _Eh, già_
_ormai io sono vaccinato, sai_
_ci vuole fantasia_
_e allora che si fa?_
_eh, già_
_riprenditi la vita che vuoi tu_
_io resto sempre in bilico_
_più o meno, su per giù_​ _più giù, più su_
_più giù, più su_​ _più su, più giù_
_più su, più giù_
_più su, più giù_
_più su_​ _Con un cuore che batte più forte_
_la vita che va e non va_
_con quello che non si prende_
_con quello che non si dà_​ _Poi l’anima che si arrende_
_alla malinconia_
_poi piango, poi rido_
_poi non mi decido_
_cosa succederà?_​ _Con un cuore che batte più forte_
_la notte ha da passà_
_al diavolo non si vende_
_…io sono ancora qua!_​ _Eh, già_
_eh, già_
_…io sono ancora qua!_
_Eh, già_
_eh, già_
_…io sono ancora qua!_
_…io sono ancora qua!_
_Eh, già_
_eh, già_




_Quando dice: *…io sono ancora qua! *(e mostra anche il dito medio* :cooldue:*) sta a significare che lui/noi nonostante tutto e, alla faccia di tutti E'/Siamo ancora "presenti" ed attivi, VIVI!_

_*:mrgreen: :mrgreen:



E ti diro di piu' ...

*_La prima volta che ho ascoltato questo pezzo e' stato nello spot per Reporter della Gabanelli_* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO2wiNJwoOA
*__*

 :up:
*_​


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Stupenda..però questa è una delle poche canzoni che non ha scritto lui. Testo e musica sono di una sconosciuta cantante che apriva i suoi concerti dirante il tour "Buoni o Cattivi" e che poi è scomparsa.
> 
> Buscopann


Per me il bello è che ognuno ha la sua vasco canzone che gli piace.
Sai la prima volta che io ho sentito parlare di Vasco fu dalla mia morosetta che avevo a 15 anni...lei ascoltava i Police, e mi fece sentire Vado al Massimo...io da stupido pensavo che volesse dirmi...io ascolto questo e tu?
Così le feci delle cassettine con le robe che ascoltavo io all'epoca...spiegandole che cosa era per me la musica moderna...
Dicevo che la musica moderna mi intrippava perchè suonava "strana".
I miei pezzi moderni erano: I cinque concerti per pianoforte di Prokofiev, e le sacre di straw...
Poi le mostrai gli altri miei ascolti: settima di bruckner, 4 e 6 di Mahler, e le sinfonie di Ciaikovsky, oltre al concerto per pf e per violino...

All'epoca suonavo al pianoforte L'aurora di Beethoveen, poi quando lei mi lasciò imparai la sonata dell'Addio.

Ma ci fu una volta in cui io e lei rincorrevamo una gallina in un campo e lei cantava vado al massimo e io...canticchiavo l'op.4 di Prokofiev...poi le dissi...cazzo correndo dietro alla gallina e sentendo te cantare ho capito come suonare l'op.4...dai andiamo...dai cara...è quel pezzo dove faccio il glissando...

Ma ecco quel pezzo...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MSskiCgMl4&feature=related

Insomma era il mio concetto di andare al massimo....
Cazzo...passavo le notti intere...con sto pezzo...ahahahaaha...pestavo come un satanasso...
Poi fui punito dai frati...perchè disturbavo i vicini del convento...con sta musica...


----------



## Buscopann (5 Luglio 2011)

Io non saprei quale scegliere. Ce ne sono così tante. 
Per motivi personali metto questa. Mi ricorda tantissimo una persona di tanti anni fa..Fondamentalmente una stronza. Io ci scriverei un post kilometrico..questa canzone in 3 strofe dice tutto e anche meglio..non cambierei una sola strofa. E' perfetta.

www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DCctHKU4Lvwo


Ho guardato dentro una bugia
E ho capito ch'è una malattia
alla quale non si può guarire mai
E ho cercato di convincermi
Che tu non ce l'hai
Eh......
E ho guardato dentro casa tua
E ho capito ch'era una follia
Avere pensato che fossi soltanto mia
E ho cercato di dimenticare
Di non guardare
Eh......
E ho guardato la televisione
E mi è venuta come l'impressione
Che mi stessero rubando
Il tempo e che tu
Che tu mi rubi l'amore
E poi ho camminato tanto e fuori
C'era un gran rumore
E non ho più pensato
A tutte queste cose
Na na na na na na..........
Na na na na........
Na na na na........ Eh
*E ho guardato dentro un' emozione
E ci ho visto dentro tanto amore
Che ho capito perchè
Non si comanda al cuore
*E va bene così
Senza parole
Senza parole
E va bene così
Senza parole
E va bene così​


----------



## Kid (15 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8fHivrSqJc&feature=player_embedded

:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2011)

sta male; ufficialmente è una costola rotta ma qualcosa non quadra.


----------



## aristocat (23 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sta male; ufficialmente è una costola rotta ma qualcosa non quadra.


da quando?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> da quando?


da quando si era rotto due costole :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> da quando si era rotto *due costole* :rotfl:




:ira: *UNA* *= 1*:

http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...erato_clinica_Giallo_una_co_8_110722045.shtml


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :ira: *UNA* *= 1*:
> 
> http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...erato_clinica_Giallo_una_co_8_110722045.shtml


:rotfl:


----------

